# Crazy Question... Anyone else think Aulani is overrated?



## ianbikes

Be kind in your responses! haha

Maybe my expectations were too high or we stayed one ay too long. Granted Aunties wasn't open, but I doubt that would swing the experience too much.


----------



## dreamit

I don’t think it’s overrated but I do get the impression that many look to it as a resort-only vacation. While there’s enough to do there to cover quite a few days, I’d be disappointed if I went there thinking of Aulani in that way. I think it’s a fantastic resort for the relaxation part of my trip. It’s a great place to come back to after a morning of other activities, but there is also plenty to do on the days we don’t leave the resort. Too, I really value the shops and restaurants across the street. I don’t know why, but they somehow really add to my positive feelings about staying at Aulani. They make it feel like a beach community vacation if that makes sense.


----------



## corgi_monster

I love Aulani.  But I am DVC and since Aulani is "cheap" for me, I am always impressed with what I get for my money.  I don't find it overrated.  

However, if I were paying $1,000/night rack rate for an ocean view hotel room, I'd say it's very overrated for what is currently available.  If the pool parties, toddler scavenger hunt on the beach, Aunty's, Ama Ama, complimentary sand toy rentals, sunrise yoga, etc. were back, the price would be somewhat justifiable.  Look at these old daily Iwas to see just how much is missing from the "resort" experience:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/aulani-daily-iwa-collection.3103331/page-2 

Considering what other hotels are charging, I think $450-$700 is appropriate for what Aulani is currently offering and it wouldn't be overrated at that price point.  



ianbikes said:


> Granted Aunties wasn't open, but I doubt that would swing the experience too much.


Agree, Aunties is just one amenity.  Reopening the space would help, but it wouldn't make-or-break the overall Aulani experience for most people.  

What made Aulani great was the sum of its parts.  It was the mana (energy) of all the happy children playing together at the pool party, the musicians singing in front of Ama Ama in the late afternoon, the excitement when a character made a spontaneous appearance, the novelty of trying a Mickey-shaped spam musubi (aka the Beverly of Aulani).  Uncle used to tell stories of Pele, the goddess of fire, over a crackling fireplace.  Now he tells them by the pool - kinda ironic lol.  Much of the magic of Aulani was in the mana and until they get it back, Aulani is a shell of what it used to be.  I would highly encourage you to give the resort another try when (if?) everything comes back.


----------



## Great3

ianbikes said:


> Be kind in your responses! haha
> 
> Maybe my expectations were too high or we stayed one ay too long. Granted Aunties wasn't open, but I doubt that would swing the experience too much.



All I can say is while I loved Aulani, you are certainly entitled to your opinions and feelings.  As someone else already mentioned, it's not worth it's cash price to me, but on DVC points as an Aulani owner, it good and downright cheap from my point of view.

We all have the things that matters personally to us, so it very possible for Aulani to be the best for some folks, and sucky for others, while offering exactly the same experiences, because we all value things differently.

Great3


----------



## dreamit

Piggybacking on the last two posts and qualifying my last comment—I completely, 1000% do not feel that its worth the non-discounted cash price, at least not in its current state. My perspective is from staying DVC. But, I’ve seen discounted rates comparable to a stay at the Poly. From that perspective, it’s a bargain.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

dreamit said:


> But, I’ve seen discounted rates comparable to a stay at the Poly. From that perspective, it’s a bargain.


Aulani RACK rates are cheaper than the Poly, pretty much year-round.


----------



## Her Dotness

Heck, yeah. But then, we both thought Hawaii vastly overrated.

Full Disclosure: Never been to Aulani. Stayed at the Waikiki Hilton once. Disliked the whole island "vibe."


----------



## jujubiee4

Everyone I know who is isn't DVC and visited thinks it is vastly overated. We had a wedding
shower party staying there once and all I heard is "This is sooooooo not worth it.".
My inlaws have DVC there so we like it with them because of  price lol.  It is a beautiful
resort though and I think people can admit that once they get past the dollar amount. Usually
when people think of something as worth it.....that pertains to what THEY paid for it.

Kinda like when my brother was dating someone high up at Ritz Carlton NY. When we went to
visit she comped our room. Well it was very nice but I know we would never pay the going rate.


----------



## dreamit

CaptainAmerica said:


> Aulani RACK rates are cheaper than the Poly, pretty much year-round.


You’re right.   I was comparing to typical Poly discounted rates. Though, these days it’s not as easy to come by discounted deluxe rooms at WDW.


----------



## Inga

Her Dotness said:


> Heck, yeah. But then, we both thought Hawaii vastly overrated.
> 
> Full Disclosure: Never been to Aulani. Stayed at the Waikiki Hilton once. Disliked the whole island "vibe."



Always interesting to hear this!  i love the island vibe…love love love.  Would move here if I could, or at least for a few winter months out of the year!

PS - i don’t think Aulani is overrated…


----------



## CaptainAmerica

jujubiee4 said:


> Everyone I know who is isn't DVC and visited thinks it is vastly overated.


I came here to say exactly the opposite. DVC is a huge part of the problem here. DVC members, especially passholders, can reasonably expect to have an enjoyable Walt Disney World vacation for the cost of the flight and a few hundred bucks for food. It's very difficult to have a satisfying Hawaii vacation unless you're willing to commit thousands of dollars to activities, cultural experiences, transportation, and food. DVC members stay on points trying to "do Hawaii on the cheap," and I think that's a huge part of why many of them leave dissatisfied.

I mean we're talking about an oceanfront resort and the number of people willing to pay $37 for valet parking is like 2%. You're not going to enjoy Hawaii if you're overly frugal, no matter where you stay.


----------



## jujubiee4

CaptainAmerica said:


> I came here to say exactly the opposite. DVC is a huge part of the problem here. DVC members, especially passholders, can reasonably expect to have an enjoyable Walt Disney World vacation for the cost of the flight and a few hundred bucks for food. It's very difficult to have a satisfying Hawaii vacation unless you're willing to commit thousands of dollars to activities, cultural experiences, transportation, and food. DVC members stay on points trying to "do Hawaii on the cheap," and I think that's a huge part of why many of them leave dissatisfied.
> 
> I mean we're talking about an oceanfront resort and the number of people willing to pay $37 for valet parking is like 2%. *You're not going to enjoy Hawaii if you're overly frugal, no matter where you stay*.


 I have had people ask me how can we go to hawaii cheap? I tell them you can't but you find ways
to go CHEAPER.  My grandparents bought property on Hawaii long time ago so I grew up
going every summer. It was eye watering when they sold and we had to pay ourselves. lol


----------



## OKW Lover

Yes, that is a crazy question.  The resort is absolutely beautiful and staying there is relaxing.


----------



## Great3

CaptainAmerica said:


> I came here to say exactly the opposite. DVC is a huge part of the problem here. DVC members, especially passholders, can reasonably expect to have an enjoyable Walt Disney World vacation for the cost of the flight and a few hundred bucks for food. It's very difficult to have a satisfying Hawaii vacation unless you're willing to commit thousands of dollars to activities, cultural experiences, transportation, and food. DVC members stay on points trying to "do Hawaii on the cheap," and I think that's a huge part of why many of them leave dissatisfied.
> 
> I mean we're talking about an oceanfront resort and the number of people willing to pay $37 for valet parking is like 2%. You're not going to enjoy Hawaii if you're overly frugal, no matter where you stay.



I consider myself frugal, and I sure spend thousands more on a Hawaii trip than a WDW trip.  But when I look at Aulani, I only compare the hotel portion of the trip the Orlando hotel portion, and Aulani feels like so much more a bargain for what you are getting, especially compared to the going rate for even a 2-star motel on Oahu.

So, that's how I view things.  Of course WDW is cheaper, and Hawaii/Aulani isn't done on the cheap.  So, yeah, overrated or worth it is only in the eyes of the beholder!  I just enjoy being in Hawaii much more than Orlando/WDW, it's my kind of vacation / relaxation, so the extra expenses comparatively speaking is worth it to me, and Aulani makes it even better!  This is coming from someone where Aulani isn't even first choice, I actually like the Marriott Ko Olina next door much better!

Great3


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

We stayed in Makaha so not too far away (by miles certainly could take a while by car lol) in 2016 and then had lunch one day at Aulani and while I did think it was a beautiful resort and I enjoyed the vibe I liked where we stayed at better in a for rent by owner condo.

We liked the views better, we liked the open waters better than the man-made lagoons and I do think staying out of too high of a tourist place allowed us to explore more.

We rented a car and the first day we were there we did a drive of look out points, another day we took a drive around the island (well as best that you can since no highway goes all the way around in a circle), we did Pearl Harbor (including the battleship and submarine), we went to the North Shore, we had lunch and then dinner another night (which is the meal you really want due to the view) to watch the sunset at this place near North Shore. We did a breakfast at Marriott Ko Olina, we did dinner at Monkeypod too, etc.

All of that to say I think we liked the freedom more and we liked how low-key our condo was. I know a lot of people do Aulani and tend to stick right there with exception to maybe renting a car for a day or so, going to Pearl Harbor. Having a few places to eat and shop within walking distance is actually a pro for Aulani in that Ko Olina area, where we stayed at you needed a car to really get anywhere which was fine by us. I did also like the water play areas. It's a great beach resort but I can understand why someone might feel it was overrated. That said we didn't really enjoy North Shore itself all _that_ much and a lot of people recommend that area of Oahu sooo we might just be a bit different haha.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> We stayed in Makaha so not too far away (by miles certainly could take a while by car lol) in 2016 and then had lunch one day at Aulani and while I did think it was a beautiful resort and I enjoyed the vibe I liked where we stayed at better in a for rent by owner condo.
> 
> We liked the views better, we liked the open waters better than the man-made lagoons and I do think staying out of too high of a tourist place allowed us to explore more.
> 
> We rented a car and the first day we were there we did a drive of look out points, another day we took a drive around the island (well as best that you can since no highway goes all the way around in a circle), we did Pearl Harbor (including the battleship and submarine), we went to the North Shore, we had lunch and then dinner another night (which is the meal you really want due to the view) to watch the sunset at this place near North Shore. We did a breakfast at Marriott Ko Olina, we did dinner at Monkeypod too, etc.
> 
> All of that to say I think we liked the freedom more and we liked how low-key our condo was. I know a lot of people do Aulani and tend to stick right there with exception to maybe renting a car for a day or so, going to Pearl Harbor. Having a few places to eat and shop within walking distance is actually a pro for Aulani in that Ko Olina area, where we stayed at you needed a car to really get anywhere which was fine by us. I did also like the water play areas. It's a great beach resort but I can understand why someone might feel it was overrated. That said we didn't really enjoy North Shore itself all _that_ much and a lot of people recommend that area of Oahu sooo we might just be a bit different haha.


See for me it's both... I love staying at Aulani AND I like to rent a car and do stuff all over the island. I think the people who only stay at the resort are the most likely to be disappointed.

I agree that the North Shore is quite a bit overrated unless you're a world class surfer.


----------



## cgattis

jujubiee4 said:


> Usually
> when people think of something as worth it.....that pertains to what THEY paid for it.


Exactly this. We stayed using Disney Visa Rewards and a “fifth night free” promo. We thought it was by far the best Disney resort. We also didn’t use Aunties and everything else was open.



CaptainAmerica said:


> It's very difficult to have a satisfying Hawaii vacation unless you're willing to commit thousands of dollars to activities, cultural experiences, transportation, and food.


I disagree here. I don’t count transportation, since we’d have that anywhere we flew (and pre-Covid the rates were fairly comparable). Other than that, we really didn’t spend much at all on activities, across 4 islands. There is enough to do in Hawaii for free to fill the day, every day.



CaptainAmerica said:


> I agree that the North Shore is quite a bit overrated unless you're a world class surfer.


Pretty off-topic but yeah, totally agree with you on this. We enjoyed Sharks Cove but I definitely don’t tell people I think it’s a “must-do.”


----------



## ianbikes

That’s a good point. We paid hotel prices. We didn’t use our DVC points. I’ll do so next time. It was also my first time to Hawaii ever. And I regret not seeing more of the island.

Great points everyone! Thanks for the perspective!


----------



## PetePanMan

We love it but have not stayed during COVId period and we also use our DVC points.  We always look at cost of rooms in WDW, Aulani, California etc. are always shocked at room rates.  We would definitely feel differently if we paid these prices


----------



## summermom2

Yes I think Alani is overrated and I also think Hawaii is overrated but I am not an American so maybe that is why I think that.


----------



## ITGirl50

All resorts in Hawaii are expensive, actually all hotels on any beautiful ocean are expensive. We are DVC and love Aulani. We have also stayed at Turtle Bay and the rack rate for a standard king room is $724 a night. It has a beautiful ocean views, but there is no lazy river, or kids splash pad and the hot tubs are a joke (and broken the times we were there). But there are better ocean views and even ocean front views if you want to pay at Turtle Bay. So, in my opinion Aulani is not over rated. I wish there was still an adult pool and more adult only space because that’s the down side of the resort to me.


----------



## Minniesgal

We don’t go to Hawaii for Aulani we go to Aulani because we have DVC points and we like to go to Hawaii


----------



## longboard55

We usually stay 2-3 nights max at any of these mega resorts, including the Grand Wailea, after that you have done everything


----------



## jimmymc

As a DVC member, I think Aulani is a great value for the points. The quality is so much better than what you get with the equivalent money other places on the island. I don't like Waikiki, so even though some of those resorts are cheaper it isn't worth the cost savings. Also free parking when staying on points. I always have a car in Hawaii, because once you have it, everything is easy to do on your own. I definitely wouldn't consider Aulani an all-inclusive destination, you really need to explore the rest of Oahu. That goes for any hotel on the island.

I don't think I would pay cash for a hotel room, unless they had a great deal going on. Aulani is a similar price to other resorts in the area, but you can rent a much larger condo for the same price as a normal Aulani room. You can also rent DVC points and get a 1 bedroom for less than the price of a normal hotel room.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

jimmymc said:


> I don't like Waikiki


Yeah I agree. We did have breakfast at Duke's because the first night we were there we got in so late (like almost 11pm) that we just did a cheap hotel within walking distance of Duke's. 

Ko Olina is a really nice area IMO much better than Waikiki overall. In Makaha it's just residential mostly but slower pace there. 

One of my DISer friends is supposed to go to Aulani this year maybe or next year I can't remember but he and his wife do own DVC. I know they've always wanted to stay at Aulani at some point but I don't know if they would have necessarily unless they were DVC people. I know another DISer friend and his dad owns DVC and they've gone there twice I think.


----------



## jimmymc

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah I agree. We did have breakfast at Duke's because the first night we were there we got in so late (like almost 11pm) that we just did a cheap hotel within walking distance of Duke's.
> 
> Ko Olina is a really nice area IMO much better than Waikiki overall. In Makaha it's just residential mostly but slower pace there.
> 
> One of my DISer friends is supposed to go to Aulani this year maybe or next year I can't remember but he and his wife do own DVC. I know they've always wanted to stay at Aulani at some point but I don't know if they would have necessarily unless they were DVC people. I know another DISer friend and his dad owns DVC and they've gone there twice I think.



Waikiki reminds me of a tourist trap. Overpriced food and shopping without much to actually do.


----------



## JC1984

Aulani is hands down the nicest Disney hotel in the US it makes the Grand Californian or Grand Floridian look like a Motel 6


----------



## CaptainAmerica

JC1984 said:


> Aulani is hands down the nicest Disney hotel in the US it makes the Grand Californian or Grand Floridian look like a Motel 6


But not Animal Kingdom Lodge tho.


----------



## Inga

We’ll do a week of Waikiki and a week of Aulani early Feb.  We would normally never stay on one island for that long but with Covid this is our first venture out (we haven’t left our province of Nova Scotia since Feb 2020). So Waikiki it will be.  Anything less than a 2 week vacation travelling from the east coast of Canada is crazy from a travel time and recovery perspective.  I think that all factors into someone’s personal trip planning.  Of all the Hawaii destinations would I pick Waikiki for a week?  No.  Does this make the most sense given the current situation with Covid?  Yes.  Will we do this again for future visits?  Probably not.  We also have never stayed a week at Aulani before, but gotta spend those DVC points or we will lose them!  No interest in in heading to busy parks in FLA at this point. 

 As a Canadian, seeking warm weather, the US is a relatively safe bet just based on access to vaccines and good healthcare.  If we need to have an extended stay in Hawaii due to positive Covid tests, it’s a better scene than getting stuck in Mexico or the DR….

So I feel like, right now in particular, plans have less to do with ideal plans for us, but what makes sense based on current conditions….


----------



## MBTigger

Heading to Aulani in the next few weeks, so I cannot give an opinion until then....


----------



## Disturbia

We stayed at Hilton Waikoloa (Big Island-5 nights-loved it 2014?) and rented a car to the black sand beach, chocolate factory tour, Mauna Kea, Volcano park, Turtle beach, Dolphin swim (in the ocean); and hiking in a rainforest. We had our DD who was about 7 with us. 

We spent 2 days on ohau (Hilton Waikiki) and the flights were delayed 8+ hrs getting there (had to wait outdoors in the airport).   We drove by Aulani and honestly, it looked so boring compared to other things you could be doing around Hawaii. I don’t think you experience Hawaii; it’s like an imitation.  Unless you surf (Rocky beaches; big waves), Big Island is better.

Whatever you do, don’t island hop if you’re staying a week.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Disturbia said:


> We drove by Aulani and honestly, it looked so boring compared to other things you could be doing around Hawaii.


Oh wow you drove by? Dang that must have really given you a great sense of the place.


----------



## Disturbia

CaptainAmerica said:


> Oh wow you drove by? Dang that must have really given you a great sense of the place.


We thoroughly researched the place before going (including talking to parents who had already been).  It depends on your vacation style I suppose.  We don’t see ourselves being in one place and doing the same thing everyday for a week.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Disturbia said:


> We thoroughly researched the place before going (including talking to parents who had already been).  It depends on your vacation style I suppose.  We don’t see ourselves being in one place and doing the same thing everyday for a week.


Did you stay in one place and do the same thing every day for a week when you stayed at the Hilton Waikoloa? No. You rented a car and did other things around the island as well. So why would people who stay at Aulani be confined to the resort?

My Aulani stays include the hiking Ka'ena Point, hiking Diamond Head, Waimea Valley, touring the Bishop Museum, Shirokiya Japan Village Walk, and riding ATVs through the jungle.

The way you describe things makes it sound like you can rent a car on the Big Island to experience lots of nature and culture, but if you go to Aulani you're forbidden from leaving property.


----------



## Disturbia

CaptainAmerica said:


> Did you stay in one place and do the same thing every day for a week when you stayed at the Hilton Waikoloa? No. You rented a car and did other things around the island as well. So why would people who stay at Aulani be confined to the resort?
> 
> My Aulani stays include the Bishop Museum, hiking Ka'ena Point, hiking Diamond Head, Waimea Valley, touring the Bishop Museum, Shirokiya Japan Village Walk, and riding ATVs through the jungle.
> 
> The way you describe things makes it sound like you can rent a car on the Big Island to experience lots of nature and culture, but if you go to Aulani you're forbidden from leaving property.


Depends on what age your kids are and what they’re into I suppose (DD loved looking at the stars at Mauna Kea; learning about Volcanoes, turtles, learning how chocolate is made).  We rented a car on both; we were stuck in traffic for 40 mins going to the airport on Ohau.  Big island was much more relaxed and enjoyable for us.  Others with different interests might enjoy Ohau.


----------



## jimmymc

CaptainAmerica said:


> But not Animal Kingdom Lodge tho.



Now THAT is a tough choice. Both resorts have amazing features, lobbies, activities, and views.

I think I like the Aulani rooms a little bit more, but both are well worth the points.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

When did you go? As a local who's been going to Aulani since 2010, I haveto say that their service and amenities have been drastically reduced because of the pandemic. Keep in mind that it just reopened last summer after a year and a half of it being closed. Also, since I live here, Aulani is only a one or two night stay for me, 2 or 3 times a year.  Anything more than that and I'd get bored. But as a visitor, I'd recommend having a rental car and seeing the rest of Oahu, though, some have professed doing nothing but relaxing at the resort for a week or more.


----------



## turtle36

I love Aulani.  Granted, I live in Hawaii and we use our points for staycations, so I may be a little biased.  We spend 2 nights there to enjoy the lazy river, slide, and pools.  The atmosphere is relaxing and everyone is so nice there.  At the end of the 3rd day there, my kids are worn out and ready to head home.


----------



## JC1984

CaptainAmerica said:


> But not Animal Kingdom Lodge tho.


Wouldn’t know I have only driven by on the Kilamijaro Safari


----------



## happythoughts & pixiedust

Aulani is beautiful and has a lot more to do than most mega resorts in Hawaii - especially for keeping kids entertained. In my opinion, it is best experienced in a 3-4 night stay and paired with a stay on another island or two. It is definitely not a substitute for Maui, Kauai, or the big island. I would not call it overrated- it is especially affordable on DVC points compared to most other alternatives in Hawaii. And on Oahu I think Aulani is one of the better options (I’m not a fan of the Waikiki area).  However, personally there isn’t enough to do there to keep me happy for more than about 3 days until it starts to feel repetitive. I am generally a fan of split stays, and would be happiest doing 3-4 nights at Aulani, then 3-4 nights on Kaanapali beach in Maui, and 3-4 nights at Poipu on Kauai. Variety and a change of scenery, food options, etc keeps me most happy.


----------



## keikiworld

CaptainAmerica said:


> Oh wow you drove by? Dang that must have really given you a great sense of the place.



chill karen...


----------



## dreamit

CaptainAmerica said:


> Did you stay in one place and do the same thing every day for a week when you stayed at the Hilton Waikoloa? No. You rented a car and did other things around the island as well. So why would people who stay at Aulani be confined to the resort?
> 
> My Aulani stays include the *Bishop Museum*, hiking Ka'ena Point, hiking Diamond Head, Waimea Valley, touring the Bishop Museum, *Shirokiya Japan Village Walk*, and riding ATVs through the jungle.
> 
> The way you describe things makes it sound like you can rent a car on the Big Island to experience lots of nature and culture, but if you go to Aulani you're forbidden from leaving property.


Your many mentions of the Bishop Museum have me considering adding a visit to our itinerary for our upcoming trip. How long do you typically spend there?
I read the Japan Village Walk is no more. That was such an interesting place and a fun change of pace. We saw Japanese Elvis while there and there were people going CRAZY for him—legitimate groupies. It was great!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

dreamit said:


> Your many mentions of the Bishop Museum have me considering adding a visit to our itinerary for our upcoming trip. How long do you typically spend there?


Usually about four hours. We get there when they open and stay until after lunch in their little cafe. I was hesitant to go with young children but my girls love it there. We try to go early in the trip because there's always some connection they make later in the vacation. We'll be at the luau or some other touristy activity that talks about Hawaiian culture or history at a more superficial level, and they'll say "hey I recognize that from the museum!"



dreamit said:


> I read the Japan Village Walk is no more. That was such an interesting place and a fun change of pace. We saw Japanese Elvis while there and there were people going CRAZY for him—legitimate groupies. It was great!


I hope that's a temporary COVID thing. It would be a shame to lose it permanently, it was so different and fun.

EDIT: I just read up an all of the legal drama. Doesn't sound like it'll be opening again. Very sad.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

dreamit said:


> Your many mentions of the Bishop Museum have me considering adding a visit to our itinerary for our upcoming trip. How long do you typically spend there?
> I read the Japan Village Walk is no more. That was such an interesting place and a fun change of pace. We saw Japanese Elvis while there and there were people going CRAZY for him—legitimate groupies. It was great!


Bishop museum is a half a day trip. Afterwards, I recommend  you grabbing some authentic hawaiian food at Helena’s in Kalihi while you’re there. I also recommend the Polynesian Cultural Center and Lyon Arboretum in Manoa. Shirokiya is closed indefinitely and has nothing to do with Covid. It’s a legal battle and it will probably never come back. It’s a shame they ever moved to the new location. An alternative is walking through Honolulu’s Chinatown and get some food from Char Hung Sut.


----------



## Lilsia

dreamit said:


> I don’t think it’s overrated but I do get the impression that many look to it as a resort-only vacation. While there’s enough to do there to cover quite a few days, I’d be disappointed if I went there thinking of Aulani in that way. I think it’s a fantastic resort for the relaxation part of my trip. It’s a great place to come back to after a morning of other activities, but there is also plenty to do on the days we don’t leave the resort. Too, I really value the shops and restaurants across the street. I don’t know why, but they somehow really add to my positive feelings about staying at Aulani. They make it feel like a beach community vacation if that makes sense.



Exactly this. Aulani is exactly what it claims to be, but people hear "Disney" and think that it is something that it is not. I have heard people asking about what rides they have, like it is a park. I belong to a couple Aulani planning groups and every single person that comes back and complains, said that they thought it had more then it did.  I get that it is expensive, but so are other comparable resorts in the area. The Four Seasons next door is just as expensive, but they don't have anywhere near as nice of a facility as Aulani. You are paying for the location. We love Aulani. I love that it is on that protective cove and how peaceful it is. Our trips have been nothing but amazing. We rent a car and we go out and about and explore but also have days to just sit around the resort. Maybe it is because of our life circumstances, but I can not imagine how amazing someone's life is on a daily basis that they don't see going to Hawaii and staying at Aulani to be anything but a great time. I go there and my stress just melts away.


----------



## Lilsia

CaptainAmerica said:


> Did you stay in one place and do the same thing every day for a week when you stayed at the Hilton Waikoloa? No. You rented a car and did other things around the island as well. So why would people who stay at Aulani be confined to the resort?
> 
> My Aulani stays include the hiking Ka'ena Point, hiking Diamond Head, Waimea Valley, touring the Bishop Museum, Shirokiya Japan Village Walk, and riding ATVs through the jungle.
> 
> The way you describe things makes it sound like you can rent a car on the Big Island to experience lots of nature and culture, but if you go to Aulani you're forbidden from leaving property.



This is what I don't understand. Why is it that so many people think that they should just stay at the hotel? It is not Sandals, all inclusive type of resort. It is a hotel in Hawaii. No one stays at the Marriott and never leaves their hotel. But for some reason, because it is owned by Disney, people think that they can't leave. It is just a hotel, just like the Four Seasons next door. I don't get it.


----------



## plutorules

We just went for our first time last October. We're DVC and I think the assumption that DVC people are unhappy with the resort/experience I think is totally wrong.  In my lead up to our trip, all I kept reading was how people spent the $1000 a night and expected more.  While we were there, we frequently heard people gripe-- for the price we paid, you'd think XXX would happen.  For us? We thought it was a great vacation.   If given the choice, I would not ever spend $1000 a night for a room as there's better use for that money (IMHO).  The only drawback I saw was you have to pay the hotel taxes, whereas at the other Disney resorts, we never have to pay a dime extra. 

We also like Disney's Vero beach for that same reason. It's a nice beach/tropical vacation. I'm very thankful we bought into DVC all those years ago so we can enjoy vacations like this.


----------



## LYSE

I went a long time ago before we were dvc, at that time we liked it but like many things disney agreed it was over priced and over hyped, that said I eventually hope to take daughter there but on our points...for cash there are nicer places to stay and for the pools...there are also better if thats your main objective


----------



## CaptainAmerica

plutorules said:


> We just went for our first time last October. We're DVC and I think the assumption that DVC people are unhappy with the resort/experience I think is totally wrong.  In my lead up to our trip, all I kept reading was how people spent the $1000 a night and expected more.  While we were there, we frequently heard people gripe-- for the price we paid, you'd think XXX would happen.  For us? We thought it was a great vacation.   If given the choice, I would not ever spend $1000 a night for a room as there's better use for that money (IMHO).  The only drawback I saw was you have to pay the hotel taxes, whereas at the other Disney resorts, we never have to pay a dime extra.
> 
> We also like Disney's Vero beach for that same reason. It's a nice beach/tropical vacation. I'm very thankful we bought into DVC all those years ago so we can enjoy vacations like this.


People are full of crap. No hotel room at Aulani is $1,000 a night. If they're talking about multi-room villas, fine, but then they can't compare it to the cost of a normal hotel room.


----------



## JC1984

Finally a popcorn eater for the Aulani Board. This usually only happens in the Disneyland Board so excited!


----------



## DLgal

CaptainAmerica said:


> People are full of crap. No hotel room at Aulani is $1,000 a night. If they're talking about multi-room villas, fine, but then they can't compare it to the cost of a normal hotel room.



LOL. You would be very wrong about that. We had a room booked over spring break this year, but I cancelled it because I couldn't justify the price. It was almost $1100/night after taxes. It was an Island Gardens view. Not even an ocean view. 

Go ahead and price out a room for 4/16-4/23. Just a regular hotel room. 2 adults, 2 kids 17 and 16. Go ahead. I'll be here when you come back and correct yourself.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DLgal said:


> LOL. You would be very wrong about that. We had a room booked over spring break this year, but I cancelled it because I couldn't justify the price. It was almost $1100/night after taxes. It was an Island Gardens view. Not even an ocean view.
> 
> Go ahead and price out a room for 4/16-4/23. Just a regular hotel room. 2 adults, 2 kids 17 and 16. Go ahead. I'll be here when you come back and correct yourself.


My god, yes, fine, when you check in literally on Easter, you're going to pay the highest rate of the year. I imagine Christmas would be equally expensive. 

48 weeks a year, rooms are not $1,000 at Aulani.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ok. I too am grabbing a popcorn bucket. This is getting entertaining


----------



## DLgal

CaptainAmerica said:


> My god, yes, fine, when you check in literally on Easter, you're going to pay the highest rate of the year. I imagine Christmas would be equally expensive.
> 
> 48 weeks a year, rooms are not $1,000 at Aulani.



Can you just say "I was wrong." Is it really that hard? 

There are several times a year that the room rates are that high.


----------



## Great3

HIRyeDVC said:


> Bishop museum is a half a day trip. Afterwards, I recommend  you grabbing some authentic hawaiian food at Helena’s in Kalihi while you’re there. I also recommend the Polynesian Cultural Center and Lyon Arboretum in Manoa. Shirokiya is closed indefinitely and has nothing to do with Covid. It’s a legal battle and it will probably never come back. It’s a shame they ever moved to the new location. An alternative is walking through Honolulu’s Chinatown and get some food from Char Hung Sut.



Did Char Hung Sut opened back up?  Last time I was in Oahu in Sept/Oct last year, I drove there to try and get food like I normally do during every visit to Oahu, and the place looked like it permanently shut down to me?    Was just surprised you mentioned Char Hung Sut, so hoping I am wrong.

Also, I agreed with Lilsia, why do people go to Aulani, and only  just stay at the hotel, or any hotel for that matter in Hawaii?  I am sure I would end up hating Aulani if that's all I did for my often 2-3 weeks stay in Oahu.  There's just so much to do, beauty to see, food to enjoy, etc... to be just doing a resort only vacation!!!

Great3


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Great3 said:


> Did Char Hung Sut opened back up?  Last time I was in Oahu in Sept/Oct last year, I drove there to try and get food like I normally do during every visit to Oahu, and the place looked like it permanently shut down to me?    Was just surprised you mentioned Char Hung Sut, so hoping I am wrong.
> 
> Also, I agreed with Lilsia, why do people go to Aulani, and only  just stay at the hotel, or any hotel for that matter in Hawaii?  I am sure I would end up hating Aulani if that's all I did for my often 2-3 weeks stay in Oahu.  There's just so much to do, beauty to see, food to enjoy, etc... to be just doing a resort only vacation!!!
> 
> Great3


You’re right. Char Hung Sut is closed permanently. Another tragic victim of the pandemic. Try Chun Wah Kam in Ward or Honolulu Kitchen in Waipahu. Both are really good too.


----------



## Great3

HIRyeDVC said:


> You’re right. Char Hung Sut is closed permanently. Another tragic victim of the pandemic. Try Chun Wah Kam in Ward or Honolulu Kitchen in Waipahu. Both are really good too.



Thanks for the suggestion!  Sorry OP for going off topic...

Great


----------



## 808blessing

Chun Wah Kam is in Kapolei too


----------



## DaleFan

Yes I think it's overrated. We went to Hawaii Jan 18-Feb 2 2020, just before everything shutdown. We visited 3 islands and 3 resorts. Grand Wailea on Maui, Four Seasons on Lana'i, and finished with Aulani. The whole trip was great, but Aulani was not in the running for favorite stop. Part of that is because of the island it is on. We much prefer any other island. 

We stayed with our points at Aulani, so price wasn't an issue. We paid cash for the others and I left both those resorts feeling like I had got my monies worth. I will be paying for both again in the future. They were both fabulous in very different ways! I also prefer the actual beach in front of me. The lagoons are awesome if you have small kids, but we don't so I want some waves and clear clear water. 

The part that made Aulani good, and was a complete accident, they were filming American Idol and my family thought that was awesome. We were so excited the first time we saw Katy Perry, but then she just became another person because we saw her a lot  The contestants were great and our daughters hung out with several of them. If it wasn't for American Idol I would have been very annoyed we left either of the previous resorts for Aulani. Have no plans to go back to Oahu.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DaleFan said:


> Yes I think it's overrated. We went to Hawaii Jan 18-Feb 2 2020, just before everything shutdown. We visited 3 islands and 3 resorts. Grand Wailea on Maui, Four Seasons on Lana'i, and finished with Aulani. The whole trip was great, but Aulani was not in the running for favorite stop. Part of that is because of the island it is on. We much prefer any other island.
> 
> We stayed with our points at Aulani, so price wasn't an issue. We paid cash for the others and I left both those resorts feeling like I had got my monies worth. I will be paying for both again in the future. They were both fabulous in very different ways! I also prefer the actual beach in front of me. The lagoons are awesome if you have small kids, but we don't so I want some waves and clear clear water.
> 
> The part that made Aulani good, and was a complete accident, they were filming American Idol and my family thought that was awesome. We were so excited the first time we saw Katy Perry, but then she just became another person because we saw her a lot  The contestants were great and our daughters hung out with several of them. If it wasn't for American Idol I would have been very annoyed we left either of the previous resorts for Aulani. Have no plans to go back to Oahu.


Can I ask what activities you did on Oahu?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DaleFan said:


> Yes I think it's overrated. We went to Hawaii Jan 18-Feb 2 2020, just before everything shutdown. We visited 3 islands and 3 resorts. Grand Wailea on Maui, Four Seasons on Lana'i, and finished with Aulani. The whole trip was great, but Aulani was not in the running for favorite stop. Part of that is because of the island it is on. We much prefer any other island.
> 
> We stayed with our points at Aulani, so price wasn't an issue. We paid cash for the others and I left both those resorts feeling like I had got my monies worth. I will be paying for both again in the future. They were both fabulous in very different ways! I also prefer the actual beach in front of me. The lagoons are awesome if you have small kids, but we don't so I want some waves and clear clear water.
> 
> The part that made Aulani good, and was a complete accident, they were filming American Idol and my family thought that was awesome. We were so excited the first time we saw Katy Perry, but then she just became another person because we saw her a lot  The contestants were great and our daughters hung out with several of them. If it wasn't for American Idol I would have been very annoyed we left either of the previous resorts for Aulani. Have no plans to go back to Oahu.


I could agree with this. Nothing about Aulani is relaxing and peaceful other than super early in the morning or late at night. It’s pretty much a kids zoo during the day. TBH, I’m not sure why adults without kids would choose to vacation at Aulani when there’s so many better options like JW or Four Seasons. Four Seasons Lanai is absolute heaven on earth.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

808blessing said:


> Chun Wah Kam is in Kapolei too


Forgot about that one and even closer. I also recommend Panda Express! I know that sounds funny but Panda in Hawaii is much better than on the mainland. Hehe.


----------



## 808blessing

HIRyeDVC said:


> Four Seasons Lanai is absolute heaven on earth.


Love Koele on Lanai! The best!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> I could agree with this. Nothing about Aulani is relaxing and peaceful other than super early in the morning or late at night. It’s pretty much a kids zoo during the day. TBH, I’m not sure why adults without kids would choose to vacation at Aulani when there’s so many better options like JW or Four Seasons. Four Seasons Lanai is absolute heaven on earth.


I wonder if this varies greatly by the time of year. I've only been to Aulani in the winter, and it was super calm and relaxing. The only spot that got loud was the main part of the big pool when they did a dance party. The lazy river, infinity pool, beach, and even the little kid splash area were plenty quiet to nap or read.


----------



## DaleFan

On Oahu we visited the North Shore, did a surf lesson, and walked around Waikiki. We were there for 4 nights. It was our second time visiting and we had done a lot of touristy things the trip before. We have also have no problem eating, drinking, and reading on the beach all day long! It's very relaxing for us. My husband gets annoyed if I over schedule. Vacation is his only down time. It probably isn't fair to compare Aulani to other resorts and Oahu to other islands because in my opinion it is apples and oranges. I like Aulani, but probably won't be back even with our grandkids because I liked the Grand Wailea so much more. No kids come with us to Lana'i


----------



## Kmk2

HIRyeDVC said:


> I could agree with this. Nothing about Aulani is relaxing and peaceful other than super early in the morning or late at night. It’s pretty much a kids zoo during the day. TBH, I’m not sure why adults without kids would choose to vacation at Aulani when there’s so many better options like JW or Four Seasons. Four Seasons Lanai is absolute heaven on earth.


Yeah, totally agree. It’s not relaxing. It’s rule oriented like WDW (lines, rules, make early reservations). There was an element of fun (and uniqueness) that offset that for me during our early stays. But I’m not getting on 10 hour flights to go there. My vacation time is worth more than that.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Kmk2 said:


> Yeah, totally agree. It’s not relaxing. It’s rule oriented like WDW (lines, rules, make early reservations). There was an element of fun (and uniqueness) that offset that for me during our early stays. But I’m not getting on 10 hour flights to go there. My vacation time is worth more than that.


I genuinely have no idea what you're talking about. Lines? Where? Maybe the water slide on a busy day?

It really feels like there's some kind of disconnect here that goes beyond just difference of opinion. The way some people describe Aulani is so completely foreign to my experience that it feels like we're talking about two completely different places. I suspect season has something to do with it. I'd love to hear if the people who don't find Aulani to be calm/quiet/relaxing/peaceful have visited only during summer and other school breaks.


----------



## karen4546

keikiworld said:


> chill karen...


Chill kyle


----------



## Kmk2

CaptainAmerica said:


> I genuinely have no idea what you're talking about. Lines? Where? Maybe the water slide on a busy day?
> 
> It really feels like there's some kind of disconnect here that goes beyond just difference of opinion. The way some people describe Aulani is so completely foreign to my experience that it feels like we're talking about two completely different places. I suspect season has something to do with it. I'd love to hear if the people who don't find Aulani to be calm/quiet/relaxing/peaceful have visited only during summer and other school breaks.


Lines for breakfast, lines for towels, lines to go to check into the freaking 2 expensive cabanas I bought that they couldn’t even get right, lines to (if you can) get into Olelo, lines for things you should not need to do on vacation. Have you even been to Aulani.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> I genuinely have no idea what you're talking about. Lines? Where? Maybe the water slide on a busy day?
> 
> It really feels like there's some kind of disconnect here that goes beyond just difference of opinion. The way some people describe Aulani is so completely foreign to my experience that it feels like we're talking about two completely different places. I suspect season has something to do with it. I'd love to hear if the people who don't find Aulani to be calm/quiet/relaxing/peaceful have visited only during summer and other school breaks.


There are definitely busier seasons and less busier seasons, like a Tuesday in the middle of September when schools are in session. I’ve been almost year round and admit that I’ve mostly gone during weekends, holidays, and breaks when my kids are out of school.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Kmk2 said:


> Lines for breakfast, lines for towels, lines to go to check into the freaking 2 expensive cabanas I bought that they couldn’t even get right, lines to (if you can) get into Olelo, lines for things you should not need to do on vacation. Have you even been to Aulani.


I have literally never waited in a single one of those lines. Ulu has always been empty. Towels have never had a line. Olelo has always been walk-up, even with a large party. I've never booked a Cabana so I can't speak to that, but I've never seen crowds ANYWHERE near what you're describing.

That's what I'm saying. It's not like we're experiencing the same thing and coming away with different opinions. We're having entirely different experiences to begin with.


----------



## Kmk2

CaptainAmerica said:


> I have literally never waited in a single one of those lines. Ulu has always been empty. Towels have never had a line. Olelo has always been walk-up, even with a large party. I've never booked a Cabana so I can't speak to that, but I've never seen crowds ANYWHERE near what you're describing.


So when you get towels and wristbands you have never waited in any line?

You have not waited in line to go to the character breakfast - there is actual printed signs saying where to line up.

You must just go at unicorn times. Good for you. Lol


----------



## Kmk2

CaptainAmerica said:


> I have literally never waited in a single one of those lines. Ulu has always been empty. Towels have never had a line. Olelo has always been walk-up, even with a large party. I've never booked a Cabana so I can't speak to that, but I've never seen crowds ANYWHERE near what you're describing.
> 
> That's what I'm saying. It's not like we're experiencing the same thing and coming away with different opinions. We're having entirely different experiences to begin with.



Oh and when you are waiting to check into your cabana you wait on the rainbow reef line.  It’s a great system. Much luxury.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Kmk2 said:


> So when you get towels and wristbands you have never waited in any line?


Correct, that's what I'm saying.



Kmk2 said:


> You have not waited in line to go to the character breakfast - there is actual printed signs saying where to line up.


Correct. I sit on the bench in that hallway, along the right wall.


----------



## Kmk2

CaptainAmerica said:


> Correct, that's what I'm saying.
> 
> 
> Correct. I sit on the bench in that hallway, along the right wall.


You are very lucky.  Maybe that is why nobody can say anything representing their true experience if it is negative without you chiming in. 

I just told my husband that someone went to Aulani and thought there weren’t many lines. He laughed and said the lines have lines. We’ve been four times. We own DVC there.


----------



## Kmk2

CaptainAmerica said:


> Correct, that's what I'm saying.
> 
> 
> Correct. I sit on the bench in that hallway, along the right wall.


Do you not wait on line for the Luau?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Kmk2 said:


> You are very lucky. Maybe that is why nobody can say anything representing their true experience if it is negative without you chiming in.
> 
> I just told my husband that someone went to Aulani and thought there weren’t many lines. He laughed and said the lines have lines. We’ve been four times. We own DVC there.


I believe you, and you've been more than me so you'd know better than I would. But what I'm saying is that your experience and mine are SO different that there has to be some explanation for it. That's why I posed the question of when you've visited (time of year). It's possible that the difference between busy season and slow season is just extremely dramatic. 



Kmk2 said:


> Do you not wait on line for the Luau?


I wanted to get in early so I showed up 15 minutes before the posted VIP time. I was first in line. I was let in at the posted time.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> I have literally never waited in a single one of those lines. Ulu has always been empty. Towels have never had a line. Olelo has always been walk-up, even with a large party. I've never booked a Cabana so I can't speak to that, but I've never seen crowds ANYWHERE near what you're describing.
> 
> That's what I'm saying. It's not like we're experiencing the same thing and coming away with different opinions. We're having entirely different experiences to begin with.


The line for checking in at the lobby can get brutal too. Not sure why they don’t do virtual check in like Orlando. Same for Grand Cal. The west coast is way behind in technology


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> The line for checking in at the lobby can get brutal too. Not sure why they don’t do virtual check in like Orlando. Same for Grand Cal. The west coast is way behind in technology


Yes, good point. I've definitely waited a long time for check-in.

I think they recently added online check-in, but you still have to wait in line to clear COVID protocols.


----------



## Kmk2

HIRyeDVC said:


> The line for checking in at the lobby can get brutal too. Not sure why they don’t do virtual check in like Orlando. Same for Grand Cal. The west coast is way behind in technology


The Grand Cal is so beautiful. But their check in system was godawful.  Valet too. I will give them a pass as it was Christmas (2019) when we went.


----------



## JC1984

I didn’t wait in a single line last week.


----------



## Kmk2

JC1984 said:


> I didn’t wait in a single line last week.


Yeah, I think someone mentioned it was very slow - I think we can guess why.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Kmk2 said:


> The Grand Cal is so beautiful. But their check in system was godawful.  Valet too. I will give them a pass as it was Christmas (2019) when we went.


I did a 3/4 split stay at Disneyland Hotel and Grand Cal. Saturday check-in at DLH was a zoo. Tuesday check-in at Grand Cal was a ghost town. 

This was during their recent major refurb though, so there were tons of scrims and construction walls up. DLH pool was being gutted at the same time so we got both resorts looking their worst, unfortunately.


----------



## Kmk2

CaptainAmerica said:


> I did a 3/4 split stay at Disneyland Hotel and Grand Cal. Saturday check-in at DLH was a zoo. Tuesday check-in at Grand Cal was a ghost town.
> 
> This was during their recent major refurb though, so there were tons of scrims and construction walls up. DLH pool was being gutted at the same time so we got both resorts looking their worst, unfortunately.


You we did a split stay with DLH too. We wanted to see both. The way you enter the Grand Cal leaves you in a line on the main road when they get backed up. But like I said it was Christmas season - so not a fair time to judge


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> Yes, good point. I've definitely waited a long time for check-in.
> 
> I think they recently added online check-in, but you still have to wait in line to clear COVID protocols.


As chaotic Aulani can get, it could also be peaceful at times in certain areas, mainly early morning or the adult only jacuzzi tub. Now that the adults only pool is no more, it’s even harder to find refuge. I have small kids so I can never relax no matter what resort I go.


----------



## 808blessing

I went  Sept, Oct, Nov last year and Thanksgiving the year before. Weekdays are pretty chill. To avoid the line for towels, go the night before for the band. I don’t wait in line for check-in. I go super early and wait for the text. My Magic Bands have been enabled for door entry for a long time. I do wait in line for the water slide. People have different experiences!


----------



## Kmk2

808blessing said:


> I went  Sept, Oct, Nov last year and Thanksgiving the year before. Weekdays are pretty chill. To avoid the line for towels, go the night before for the band. I don’t wait in line for check-in. I go super early and wait for the text. My Magic Bands have been enabled for door entry for a long time. I do wait in line for the water slide. People have different experiences!


But how do you get your daily bracelets (bands)? You need to get them day of - where you get towels? Can you get them somewhere else and I missed it.

ETA: I bet they don’t usually give them out the day before? And unless you are local you can’t drop by in the morning to check in when nobody is there.  And the fact you need do these tricks proves my point. Stay at a normal good hotel. Aulani is charging a fortune. I will not stay there until they at least try to pull it together


----------



## 808blessing

Kmk2 said:


> But how do you get your daily bracelets (bands)? You need to get them day of - where you get towels? Can you get them somewhere else and I missed it.


You can get the bracelets the night before if you go late enough. Or maybe they just let me. Lol. No, it’s a thing. Shhhhh.


----------



## Kmk2

808blessing said:


> You can get the bracelets the night before if you go late enough. Or maybe they just let me. Lol. No, it’s a thing. Shhhhh.


That is cool. 

It’s like how you can modify your dining reservation then cancel day of at WDW to avoid cancellation fees. 

It’s fine. But I’m not looking for and shouldn’t need to game the system on my Hawaii vacation. It’s a resort not a theme park.


----------



## 808blessing

yes, I think if you go late  then they just check the system and give you the bracelet.
Not sure if you were seriously implying it was gaming as I was just joking. It’s actually ok to do. They are slow at night and helps the morning crew.


----------



## Kmk2

808blessing said:


> yes, I think if you go late  then they just check the system and give you the bracelet.
> Not sure if you were seriously implying it was gaming as I was just joking. It’s actually ok to do. They are slow at night and helps the morning crew.


I didn’t mean to imply it was wrong to do. It’s a great tip. It’s just like - hire some more people Aulani or work on a better system!


----------



## 808blessing

Love it there when uncrowded and kinda love that many think it’s horrible. Kinda like the Boardwalk thread listing all the bad things to discourage everyone. Hehe - more chairs for me. Oh and don’t eat the poke bowls across the street either!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Kmk2 said:


> But how do you get your daily bracelets (bands)? You need to get them day of - where you get towels? Can you get them somewhere else and I missed it.


A few things... You can get the next day's wristband the day before. There's a special counter open to only DVC members from 8 to 9. And there are multiple towel stands. I've only seen a line form at one of them.


----------



## Kmk2

808blessing said:


> Love it there when uncrowded and kinda love that many think it’s horrible. Kinda like the Boardwalk thread listing all the bad things to discourage everyone. Hehe - more chairs for me. Oh and don’t eat the poke bowls across the street either!


That’s how I feel about all the Disney+/LL hate - more for me. But i also can see how people would dislike it. It’s all about what you want from your experience


----------



## Kmk2

CaptainAmerica said:


> A few things... You can get the next day's wristband the day before. There's a special counter open to only DVC members from 8 to 9. And there are multiple towel stands. I've only seen a line form at one of them.


More hacks. I don’t want hacks at my hotel. I don’t want to line up at 8 to get a bracelet. I don’t want to have to go after dinner to get a bracelet. I’m on vacation. Hire enough people that you don’t need to make it a DVC perk to get your band without waiting on lines (which 1000% exist)


----------



## HIRyeDVC

808blessing said:


> Oh and don’t eat the poke bowls across the street either!


I’ve gotten sick from that poke from the ABC store


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Kmk2 said:


> More hacks. I don’t want hacks at my hotel. I don’t want to line up at 8 to get a bracelet. I don’t want to have to go after dinner to get a bracelet. I’m on vacation. Hire enough people that you don’t need to make it a DVC perk to get your band without waiting on lines (which 1000% exist)


When there are three or four towel stands and you choose the only one with a line, that's not a hack. That's "open your eyes."


----------



## Kmk2

CaptainAmerica said:


> When there are three or four towel stands and you choose the only one with a line, that's not a hack. That's "open your eyes."


LOL. It’s the customers fault. Aulani should use that in their advertising- “go searching around for another place to get bands you idiots”


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Kmk2 said:


> LOL. It’s the customers fault. Aulani should use that in their advertising- “go searching around for another place to get bands you idiots”


----------



## DaleFan

I don't remember ever standing in a long line. It wasn't busy either time we went, early Nov. and late Jan. into early Feb. It has nothing to do with lines or noise. American Idol was loud. I just think it is overrated. It's very nice yes, but I would much rather go somewhere else and that has nothing to do with price, lines, people, etc. I just think there are better options.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> When there are three or four towel stands and you choose the only one with a line, that's not a hack. That's "open your eyes."


I thought you could only get the bracelets from one location, the one in front of the lazy river entrance. Is that not right?


----------



## Kmk2

CaptainAmerica said:


> View attachment 641463


You don’t have to tell me that those in charge don’t care about their customers and think they’re not smart — it’s abundantly clear. Less for more it’s the Aulani way


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> I thought you could only get the bracelets from one location, the one in front of the lazy river entrance. Is that not right?


Nope, I always get mine over by the infinity pool.


----------



## Noah_t

For me or anyone who is willing to rent points a studio costs about 350$/night with parking. Now when you look around Hawaii, I personally don't see any resort that provides the amenities that Aulani does for anywhere near this price. People have mentioned the Four seasons, Grand Wailea when comparing but these hotels would cost me more than twice what I am paying to stay at Aulani.  

I also couldn't agree more with this post:


Minniesgal said:


> We don’t go to Hawaii for Aulani we go to Aulani because we have DVC points and we like to go to Hawaii


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Noah_t said:


> For me or anyone who is willing to rent points a studio costs about 350$/night with parking. Now when you look around Hawaii, I personally don't see any resort that provides the amenities that Aulani does for anywhere near this price. People have mentioned the Four seasons, Grand Wailea when comparing but these hotels would cost me more than twice what I am paying to stay at Aulani.
> 
> I also couldn't agree more with this post:


I pay cash and I still prefer Aulani. The Four Seasons is ABSOLUTELY nicer, but it's also boring as hell. I like vacation to be fun and relaxing, not just one or the other.


----------



## floribr1

summermom2 said:


> Yes I think Alani is overrated and I also think Hawaii is overrated but I am not an American so maybe that is why I think that.


Just curious to know -- have you been to Aulani and/or Hawaii? If so, where have you found to be a better value, i.e., the same (or better) experience for a lower (or similar) cost?


----------



## floribr1

DaleFan said:


> Yes I think it's overrated. We went to Hawaii Jan 18-Feb 2 2020, just before everything shutdown. We visited 3 islands and 3 resorts. Grand Wailea on Maui, Four Seasons on Lana'i, and finished with Aulani. The whole trip was great, but Aulani was not in the running for favorite stop. Part of that is because of the island it is on. We much prefer any other island.
> 
> We stayed with our points at Aulani, so price wasn't an issue. We paid cash for the others and I left both those resorts feeling like I had got my monies worth. I will be paying for both again in the future. They were both fabulous in very different ways! I also prefer the actual beach in front of me. The lagoons are awesome if you have small kids, but we don't so I want some waves and clear clear water.
> 
> The part that made Aulani good, and was a complete accident, they were filming American Idol and my family thought that was awesome. We were so excited the first time we saw Katy Perry, but then she just became another person because we saw her a lot  The contestants were great and our daughters hung out with several of them. If it wasn't for American Idol I would have been very annoyed we left either of the previous resorts for Aulani. Have no plans to go back to Oahu.


On our most recent trip to Hawaii (May 2021) we also visited the Four Seasons on Lanai (on Maui we stayed at the Hotel Wailea). I agree that the Lana'i Four Seasons is amazing, in every way. And you pay quite a considerable premium for that... So in terms of "value," for me it is impossible to say that Aulani is overrated. Is Aulani as good as the Lana'i Four Seasons? Perhaps, perhaps not; however, that does not make Aulani "overrated."


----------



## dreamit

You can get the next day’s wristband  anytime after either noon or 2:00 p.m. the day prior—I don’t recall which time.

When we visited it was just ahead of Hawaii’s spring break but during our area’s break. I found Aulani relaxing but with a nice vibe. While there were certainly lots of kids, it didn’t have a screaming kids vibe or sound level. It was perfect for us. We had our then 13yo with us, so were hoping for it to be both exciting and chill. It hit both notes.

I’m sure there must have been lines for check-in, water slides, etc., but nothing stands out to me, so it must not have been unreasonable. We never waited at Ulu Cafe. We mostly hit the pool and lagoon in the afternoons after island-touring and never had issues finding chairs.

Although you can make reservations ahead of time for Makahini, AMA AMA (previously) and the cabanas, we found availability day-of for all. The luau is probably a different story. We did make reservations ahead of time for all, but added while there. It’s not like WDW where you have to make reservations the minute they become available.

This was just my experience which I’m sure is different from someone visiting over Christmas or mid-July.


----------



## MBTigger

I am back from Aulani and I can chime in that I do NOT think it overrated. This property looks and feels unique to me in a way similar to AKV. The central courtyard / pool is alive and dynamic.  Another person mentioned four seasons as being nicer, but more boring. While I have not stayed at the 4 seasons, I suspect this is true.  I walked all the Ko Olina lagoons and Aulani stands out in the look and feel. We spent hours on the Waikiki beach area and none of the hotels captured my imagination. Maybe Aulani is overpriced for what it is, but when you have a unique twist on something it is hard to price it out...

I also spent money on the Spa. It was twice as much as I would normally spend for my wife and I.  But that was ALSO a unique experience, and the massage itself was probably the best (maybe tied for the best) massage I have had.(And while I don't get them every day, I get a few a year) . After talking about the Spa, the 2 other people in our party were able to make appointments (Thank goodness it was a slow time). All 4 of us thought the same thing. "DAMN that was pricey! - but I don't regret it.". 

If I could change one thing about Aulani it would be to get rid of the lagoon. I know it stops erosion and is best for the safety of guests, but I want more waves and more wild ocean water. I would prefer a true ocean facing beach. We actually rented a cottage along the north shore, so we got a few days of that more natural beach setting. It was a perfect compliment to Aulani. Next time we go to the big Island for 5 nights and 3 nights at Aulani. Maybe 4 and 4. It is 2-3 years down the road.


----------



## Inga

[QUOTE="MBTigger, post: 63724805, member:
If I could change one thing about Aulani it would be to get rid of the lagoon. I know it stops erosion and is best for the safety of guests, but I want more waves and more wild ocean water. I would prefer a true ocean facing beach. We actually rented a cottage along the north shore, so we got a few days of that more natural beach setting. It was a perfect compliment to Aulani. Next time we go to the big Island for 5 nights and 3 nights at Aulani. Maybe 4 and 4. It is 2-3 years down the road.
[/QUOTE]

Yes…and….you can always safely enter the water anytime.  You cannot say that about the ‘true ocean’.  The last time we were on the big island we couldn’t enter  the ocean for a good part of our trip.  With all the little kids at Aulani, this is the best way to keep it safe and consistently accessible. We live in Nova Scotia and it’s all ocean.  So I know how beautiful it can be - and dangerous too.

 I saw that someone from California drowned in Hawaii just recently - it is the leading cause of tourist death in Hawaii.  

People also don’t heed the dangers of the different ocean conditions and will result in Disney and others trying to protect tourists who do not have enough sense to stay away.  We experience that a lot here in my province….

Inga


----------



## MBTigger

Inga said:


> People also don’t heed the dangers of the different ocean conditions and will result in Disney and others trying to protect tourists who do not have enough sense to stay away.  We experience that a lot here in my province….
> 
> Inga



Exactly. I understand why. My personal desires and abilities bow to the needs of others - just dreaming about how it would be better for ME only!.......


----------



## Inga

MBTigger said:


> just dreaming about how it would be better for ME only!.......


Ya, I get it.  You might find the stress of watching people put themselves and their kids in danger not better tho.  Watching people put themselves and their family in danger stresses me out .  It’s like a train wreck you don’t want to see but you can’t help but look.


----------



## Lilsia

Kmk2 said:


> Lines for breakfast, lines for towels, lines to go to check into the freaking 2 expensive cabanas I bought that they couldn’t even get right, lines to (if you can) get into Olelo, lines for things you should not need to do on vacation. Have you even been to Aulani.



You are describing every single large, busy resort on the planet. Unless you go to a place that has only a couple hundred people, there will be some line for things. There are other people there. Maybe Aulani is just too big of a place for you. It is worth researching to see if there is a place that offers what Aulani does in terms of pools, beachfront, activities, etc that is on a much smaller basis. I have my doubts since those resorts need to make money too. I don't think that I have every been to a resort where I did not have to wait in line for something.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I’m here now it’s not in the slightest over ratex


----------



## Lilsia

CaptainAmerica said:


> Yes, good point. I've definitely waited a long time for check-in.
> 
> I think they recently added online check-in, but you still have to wait in line to clear COVID protocols.



I have gone in June twice, so it was busy both trips. I think the difference is in how people look at things. Yes, I could have focused on the fact that I had to wait a few minutes to get my towels, or the fact that there were 3 families ahead of me ordering their food, but why in the world would I? I am not under some delusion that I am alone on this planet. Some people only see the negative, even though they might not think that they do, and some of us see the positive. That makes a huge difference in a person's take away experience. When I see reviews like that, I just dismiss them.


----------



## Lilsia

Inga said:


> Ya, I get it.  You might find the stress of watching people put themselves and their kids in danger not better tho.  Watching people put themselves and their family in danger stresses me out .  It’s like a train wreck you don’t want to see but you can’t help but look.



The lagoon is actually one of the reasons why we do like Aulani over other hotels on the ocean. I think too many underestimate how dangerous the water can be. I would be like you and stressing every time someone let their kid near the water. Currents are no joke. I think the lagoon is a bonus, not a negative.


----------



## Kmk2

Lilsia said:


> You are describing every single large, busy resort on the planet. Unless you go to a place that has only a couple hundred people, there will be some line for things. There are other people there. Maybe Aulani is just too big of a place for you. It is worth researching to see if there is a place that offers what Aulani does in terms of pools, beachfront, activities, etc that is on a much smaller basis. I have my doubts since those resorts need to make money too. I don't think that I have every been to a resort where I did not have to wait in line for something.


It has one sit down restaurant. No beachfront restaurant. No fine dining restaurant. No leis.  No childcare. No housekeeping. No room service. Lol yeah, it’s pretty easy to find a resort that has more to offer lol.


----------



## Lilsia

Kmk2 said:


> It has one sit down restaurant. No beachfront restaurant. No fine dining restaurant. No leis.  No childcare. No housekeeping. No room service. Lol yeah, it’s pretty easy to find a resort that has more to offer lol.



You were complaining about lines, but now it is about everything else? All of the other stuff is down from Covid and lack of staffing right now. They are slowly adding things back. None of us have access to their back of house operations to know exactly why some of these are not back. But the great thing is that you know all of this before you go. So don't go and then complain about it after the fact. You act as if everyone wants to have these things. I don't have small kids so I would never use Aunty's so it makes no difference to me. I also hate when housekeeping comes in my room so I just ask to switch out towels every few days. We ate at Ama Ama one time and we prefer to eat at local places anyway. So your negatives, are not everyone's negatives. To me, Aulani is worth it. Going to Hawaii is worth it. I must not have the glamourous lives that some of you live because I am having a hard time thinking that things are not amazing. I see how lucky I am to be able to even afford to go to Hawaii and you see, "I have to wait in line behind other people to get my lunch". We just see things differently.


----------



## Kmk2

Lilsia said:


> You were complaining about lines, but now it is about everything else? All of the other stuff is down from Covid and lack of staffing right now. They are slowly adding things back. None of us have access to their back of house operations to know exactly why some of these are not back. But the great thing is that you know all of this before you go. So don't go and then complain about it after the fact. You act as if everyone wants to have these things. I don't have small kids so I would never use Aunty's so it makes no difference to me. I also hate when housekeeping comes in my room so I just ask to switch out towels every few days. We ate at Ama Ama one time and we prefer to eat at local places anyway. So your negatives, are not everyone's negatives. To me, Aulani is worth it. Going to Hawaii is worth it. I must not have the glamourous lives that some of you live because I am having a hard time thinking that things are not amazing. I see how lucky I am to be able to even afford to go to Hawaii and you see, "I have to wait in line behind other people to get my lunch". We just see things differently.


I don’t challenge people who have a great time and report that back.  I’m happy for them. Great - different people enjoy different things.

But this bizarre thing on this particular board where you can’t honestly describe what you didn’t enjoy without people being like “actually”….

The rates Aulani charges are luxury rates. They are going to have to define what they want to be - b/c without the things I listed they are no longer competitive in the luxury market IMO.


----------



## Lilsia

Kmk2 said:


> I don’t challenge people who have a great time and report that back.  I’m happy for them. Great - different people enjoy different things.
> 
> But this bizarre thing on this particular board where you can’t honestly describe what you didn’t enjoy without people being like “actually”….
> 
> The rates Aulani charges are luxury rates. They are going to have to define what they want to be - b/c without the things I listed they are no longer competitive in the luxury market IMO.



I don't think that anyone has issues with legitimate complaints. If the cast member was rude to you, your room is filthy when you check in, the paint is peeling, they keep messing up your food orders, etc. Those are legitimate complaints. Knowing ahead of time what is and is not available, going anyway, and then coming back and complaining is not a legitimate complaint. Complaining that there are other people there and that you have to wait in line sometimes because of other people most definitely is not a legitimate complaint. I don't know why Ama Ama is not open. Maybe they feel that the resort is not full enough to support it or maybe they can't get the cast members or the supplies. Yes, that stinks, but it is not like they have zero food available. It was one of 6 places to get food. 

I imagine why Aunty's is not open because of the State mandates on gatherings. The State keeps going back and forth on their numbers. They just went to limiting indoor gatherings to 50%. So if Aunty's can handle 30 kids, now they would only be able to take in 15. And we all know how people are now. If they booked their trip with Aunty's open thinking that they can drop their kids off there and then found out there was not enough room, they would freak out and complain how the "only reason" they are there is so someone can watch their kids. If I was running Aulani, I wouldn't open it either because too many people are unreasonable now. The pools are open, the ocean is right there, the spa is open, there are several places to eat and drink, they still have characters come out, the luau is going, they have crafts available, etc. At this point, people are just looking for something to complain about.


----------



## Kmk2

^ Luckily you aren’t the arbiter of what is a legitimate complaint. And the purpose of this board is to post experiences - I’m sure some people want housekeeping and the other things I mentioned.  Some will be like - that’s not what is important to me. 

If their extensively reduced services, activities, and reduced dining don’t bother you, that is great. But their TripAdvisor reviews are a dumpster fire - so it’s not just me (a DVC owner at Aulani) who is dissatisfied. And it’s heartbreaking to look at the old daily Iwa packed with activities- and see the threadbare experience they are offering today.

They have a great staff who are working hard and the physical structure is beautiful- but Disney corporate is looking recoup losses and I think aulani is on the front lines of that b/c it’s a distant DVC location.


----------



## scoobdoo

Lilsia said:


> I imagine why Aunty's is not open because of the State mandates on gatherings. The State keeps going back and forth on their numbers. .



the four seasons kids’ club has been open for months


----------



## Lilsia

scoobdoo said:


> the four seasons kids’ club has been open for months



I know that, but they have a fraction of the kids as guests that Aulani does. There is no way that Aulani would be able to open with enough capacity. So would you rather risk making a whole bunch of your guests angry and them yelling at you that they booked their trip thinking that they can get their kid's into Aunty's? Or would you rather keep it closed until it can be open at full capacity and be safe? This is kind of no brainer here. They are saving themselves a huge headache.


----------



## aam808

808blessing said:


> towels, go the night before for the band. I don’t wait in line for check-in. I go super early and wait for the text. My Magic Bands have been enabled for door entry for a long time. I do wait in line for the water slide. People have different experiences!



How early do you usually go to check in? Does the entire Ohana go with you as well?


----------



## Lilsia

aam808 said:


> How early do you usually go to check in? Does the entire Ohana go with you as well?



Right now, everyone has to go to the front desk to check in and show their QR code for the Hawaii safe travels. If there is a line of not is hit or miss depending on flight times. We got pretty lucky when we went last time. Our bags came out fast from the plane and there was no line at the car rental counter. We arrived at the resort late morning and there was no line at check in. Nothing you can do about it.


----------



## jimmymc

Kmk2 said:


> The rates Aulani charges are luxury rates. They are going to have to define what they want to be - b/c without the things I listed they are no longer competitive in the luxury market IMO.



This is key. For what you typically pay in cash for a regular room at Aulani, there are other options right in the area. While I think it's worth the points, I doubt I would ever pay cash for a room without a big discount.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Lilsia said:


> The lagoon is actually one of the reasons why we do like Aulani over other hotels on the ocean. I think too many underestimate how dangerous the water can be. I would be like you and stressing every time someone let their kid near the water. Currents are no joke. I think the lagoon is a bonus, not a negative.


I am also one who also mentioned not really liking the manmade lagoon but it's certainly understandable why they have it for those several resorts in the area. The manmade lagoons IMO would be a con to any of the resorts right in Ko'Olina that have them so not exclusive to Aulani. It's a great option for families and those who like very timid waters but it's okay for those to find that to be a bit dull. 

If you've been to the Atlantic side of FL that has rough waters too. In fact they were rougher than Makaha was and we went right when surfing season was about to start. Our condo did have a placard discussing the dangers of the undertow, etc. The difference between the two places IMO is that I had a hard time getting into the water in Makaha but once you were there it was fine, I choose to mostly stay out my husband floated on the boogie boards (that the condo owner provided) and while the beach was hardly crowded when we were there I did see kids going into the water. But when I was in FL as a kid I had an easier time getting in the water but the constant rough waves made it hard to stay in. I vividly remember feeling the waves long after I got out. Millions let their kids near rough waters, Hawaii hardly got the stake on that. But if it is a main point obviously people will pick places that suit them better.



Lilsia said:


> I know that, but they have a fraction of the kids as guests that Aulani does. There is no way that Aulani would be able to open with enough capacity. So would you rather risk making a whole bunch of your guests angry and them yelling at you that they booked their trip thinking that they can get their kid's into Aunty's? Or would you rather keep it closed until it can be open at full capacity and be safe? This is kind of no brainer here. They are saving themselves a huge headache.


I doubt that the amount of kids a hotel gets as guests would impact a state's mandate on gatherings. I mean if it's limit of X it's a limit of X. Besides is this impacting restaurants? Meaning do they have an occupancy limit? Just looking up that's been removed so no I don't think mandates have anything to do with this.

Seems more like right now Disney doesn't see the point of having it open, perhaps it's staffing issues (I'm willing to be this is the biggest reason), perhaps it's "don't want to go through the trouble" issues, regardless that I don't think needs someone to side with them just to side with them. And you already said you would never use Aunty's so it makes no difference to you, well to others it would make a difference so...


Lilsia said:


> Going to Hawaii is worth it. I must not have the glamourous lives that some of you live because I am having a hard time thinking that things are not amazing. I see how lucky I am to be able to even afford to go to Hawaii and you see, "I have to wait in line behind other people to get my lunch". We just see things differently.


Listen my husband and I never thought we'd get to Hawaii ourselves. We ended up in 2016 looking at places in Oahu and found a condo for 7 days that was a little over $1,000 total, plus 1 night's worth in Honolulu for like $120+. It was a great deal for us and the view was so amazing. We used Delta SkyMiles points for 1 ticket (but had to make 3 stops on the way home to keep the ticket under the point threshold that we had which 3 stops was a lot) and then paid cash for the other ticket. We felt lucky to have gone. 

But regardless of that you don't get to tell people they are complaining about stuff you couldn't dream of complaining about just because you were lucky to afford to go there yourself. You don't know their situations either and even if they could afford it with ease and even if it may seem miniscule to you in the grand scheme this thread was about Aulani feeling overrated, that's going to open up people to talking about how they felt about Aulani. To some the lines that they personally experienced didn't make them enjoy Aulani as much as someone else and that fact alone shouldn't mean a conversation about privilege is warranted. It just makes it sound like a conversation about the pros and cons to someone can't be had because darn it they should just feel fortunate enough to make it to Hawaii and that's just not what the thread's intent was originally about.


----------



## longboard55

All hotel prices have gone up since covid.  I. Would say the most similar resort is the Grand Waleia.  We use to get rooms around $500.  Now I see $1200. Everything cost more and gives less.


----------



## scoobdoo

Lilsia said:


> I know that, but they have a fraction of the kids as guests that Aulani does. There is no way that Aulani would be able to open with enough capacity. So would you rather risk making a whole bunch of your guests angry and them yelling at you that they booked their trip thinking that they can get their kid's into Aunty's? Or would you rather keep it closed until it can be open at full capacity and be safe? This is kind of no brainer here. They are saving themselves a huge headache.



so, annoy 100% of parents or 50% of parents?


----------



## Lilsia

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I doubt that the amount of kids a hotel gets as guests would impact a state's mandate on gatherings. I mean if it's limit of X it's a limit of X. Besides is this impacting restaurants? Meaning do they have an occupancy limit? Just looking up that's been removed so no I don't think mandates have anything to do with this.



Aunty's is considered a "gathering" place that is different from the actual hotel and has it's own occupancy requirements, like all child care facilities do. And right now, they have gone back to 50% occupancy of a venue. So, as I said earlier, if the occupancy for Aunty's is normally 30, then they can only allow 15 in there now. The problem is that the State keeps changing their rules as things change with infection rates. If they opened a couple of months ago when they dropped their gathering requirements, they would now have to implement the new requirements that the State just changed. And I have seen way too many people say that they will only go if Aunty's is open. So imagine you are one of those people and great, Aunty's is back open. So you book your trip and get there and bam, the State changed their limits and now your little Kaidyn and Braidyn are not able to get in. Are you telling me that they are not going to get a bunch of angry parents? I think that the mandates have a lot to do with it. With how the State changes them at whim, how are you going to staff, and plan your days?


----------



## Inga

I have lived in Nova Scotia, directly on the Atlantic Ocean, and know the rip tides are far worse in Hawaii be anything I have experienced here. I consider Hawaii oceans very different than East coat of North America.


----------



## Lilsia

scoobdoo said:


> so, annoy 100% of parents or 50% of parents?



How are you annoying 100% of parents? You assume that all parents want to drop their kids off at Aunty's and you assume that all kids want to go. Sorry, but that is not the case at all. And there is no way that the facility could even hold 100% of the kids there. Believe it or not, there are parents that want to spend their time with their kids on vacation. Some work a lot and don't see their kids that much and don't want to be separated from them on their trips together. There are kids that don't enjoy going to Aunty's, etc.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Lilsia said:


> Aunty's is considered a "gathering" place that is different from the actual hotel and has it's own occupancy requirements, like all child care facilities do. And right now, they have gone back to 50% occupancy of a venue. So, as I said earlier, if the occupancy for Aunty's is normally 30, then they can only allow 15 in there now. The problem is that the State keeps changing their rules as things change with infection rates. If they opened a couple of months ago when they dropped their gathering requirements, they would now have to implement the new requirements that the State just changed. And I have seen way too many people say that they will only go if Aunty's is open. So imagine you are one of those people and great, Aunty's is back open. So you book your trip and get there and bam, the State changed their limits and now your little Kaidyn and Braidyn are not able to get in. Are you telling me that they are not going to get a bunch of angry parents? I think that the mandates have a lot to do with it. With how the State changes them at whim, how are you going to staff, and plan your days?


There is no such wording that Aunty's is closed for capacity reasons and places have been very upfront about that because it allows them off the hook. The only thing I could find about gathering restrictions is indoor large gatherings of an expected 1,000 or more attendees being 50% which ended today. And Aunty's doesn't have that issue. Also it states that under businesses category there is no restriction and that includes operations not operating under events. I don't think a place for youths to be at is considered an event but just part of normal operations.

If your whole premise is Hawaii keeps changing things on a dime then no other place like it would be open because they too would have issues with staffing, they too would have issues with angry parents, and they too would feel like the ups and downs present too much of an issue, etc. If the Four Seasons has their kid club open then I'm not sure that your reasoning works. And if other hotels in Hawaii also have theirs open it wouldn't work either. It's not personal if someone says they don't want to go to a family friendly resort because they don't have a place for their kids to enjoy on their own. It's much like the cruise ships where they have kid clubs and people enjoy having that option. 

I think you're over emphasizing the parental anger or at least I don't think that's the main or even fairly decent amount of a reason Disney is choosing to not have it open, since when have the truly cared what angers their guests lol, they are going to do what they want to do. Sure people would get annoyed if it closed when it was listed as open when they booked but a lot of people have been around the pandemic to know things close up when it's sudden. It's sorta both ways there's people willing to go but wish it were available to them or they are staying away from it because it's not available to them. If Disney sees enough revenue without it it's not as much of an incentive to put it back open and certainly wouldn't if they can't get the staff to do it which to me like many other places isn't so much mandates at this time but pay, stress and job industry change. FWIW back in my area the biggest city in our metro lost 40% of it's childcare licensed businesses, it wouldn't surprise me to see an issue with staffing (and not related to mandates) but rather just the type of occupation it is.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Inga said:


> I have lived in Nova Scotia, directly on the Atlantic Ocean, and know the rip tides are far worse in Hawaii be anything I have experienced here. I consider Hawaii oceans very different than East coat of North America.


Nova Scotia quite a long way from FL and is in a different climate. I do feel like your anxiety towards the ocean (which I wouldn't want to live near an ocean with that anxiety) may make it more amplified in your feelings but I don't really think the original person who you quoted was trying to make such a big deal out of it. They were just saying they don't want to stay at Aulani for too many days so they can experience a less chill water environment even if they wished the lagoons weren't there.

Hawaii does have rip tides that are of a different feel but unilaterally it would be unfair to discuss Hawaii's ocean environment like no other place has rough waters since your premise started with the waters in Nova Scotia to begin with it seems fair to discuss other places too. Although please don't take this to mean I'm downplaying Hawaii, as I said I was in a rougher part, but I don't think quite as many people take into consideration as much as you are the waters. It might be a perk to them to have those tamer waters but parents may prefer that on one trip and have no issues with another trip.


----------



## Inga

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Nova Scotia quite a long way from FL and is in a different climate. I do feel like your anxiety towards the ocean (which I wouldn't want to live near an ocean with that anxiety) may make it more amplified in your feelings but I don't really think the original person who you quoted was trying to make such a big deal out of it. They were just saying they don't want to stay at Aulani for too many days so they can experience a less chill water environment even if they wished the lagoons weren't there.
> 
> Hawaii does have rip tides that are of a different feel but unilaterally it would be unfair to discuss Hawaii's ocean environment like no other place has rough waters since your premise started with the waters in Nova Scotia to begin with it seems fair to discuss other places too. Although please don't take this to mean I'm downplaying Hawaii, as I said I was in a rougher part, but I don't think quite as many people take into consideration as much as you are the waters. It might be a perk to them to have those tamer waters but parents may prefe


ok I think we’ve hit a ridiculous point in the conversation - I’m out


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Inga said:


> ok I think we’ve hit a ridiculous point in the conversation - I’m out


 okay


----------



## Version 6

There is no single answer to this question, because value is relative. Relative to what you enjoy, your financial situation, your family circumstances, etc.

Personally, I enjoy Aulani and I'm prepared to pay the prices they ask.

Totally understand if others consider it "overrated" - again, all that really means is that they don't consider that it provides value for money based on their own personal circumstances. To each their own.

So, in a nutshell - if you consider Aulani good value for money, great! Go there and enjoy it.

And if you don't, also great! Find somewhere you like and have a great time.

We won't (and don't have to) all agree on this point.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

My view right now while I might be upset some things aren’t here like they use to be I still think this is absolute and utter paradise


----------



## mort1331

delete


----------



## CaptainAmerica

scoobdoo said:


> so, annoy 100% of parents or 50% of parents?


Annoy 100% of parents moderately _months in advance so they can plan accordingly and choose to cancel or postpone their trip if they're unhappy with the situation_ rather than annoy 50% of parents day-of, in the middle of their vacation.  Absolutely, every time.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

CampbellzSoup said:


> View attachment 643406
> My view right now while I might be upset some things aren’t here like they use to be I still think this is absolute and utter paradise


Looks like a dump, you should have gone to the Four Seasons instead.  Their pool is a nice exciting rectangle shape that invokes the calming serenity of straight lines and 90 degree angles.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I enjoyed our trip last October to Aulani (and am scheduled to go back this April), but I don't think I would ever pay rack rates or have an Aulani-only trip. IMO, it is a great use of DVC points though.

The resort is beautiful and the pools are nice, but the lack of an adult pool is a big negative for us. Additionally, the food quality/variety is lacking and I didn't think the service was anything out of the ordinary (We reserved an ama ama casabella for two days and our attendant forgot to put our lunch order in, delaying our lunch schedule by 2 hours, a one-off incident but still, not great for the price point). Cabana service was better but the food variety issue still stands. I also found the resort stores lacking in selection.

We loved the quiet Ko Olina location (we live in a city so don't want to stay in one on vacation) and didn't find the drive to most major attractions too much of an issue. The grounds are beautiful and the walkability to the boutiques and ABC store was great. On-site car rental was a big plus and we enjoyed having an on-site luau.

That said, I would not have a trip where we *only* stayed at Aulani. There is so much more to see and do on the island, that would feel like a waste to us. Aulani is a lovely and relaxing place that we enjoy using as our home base, but it doesn't offer enough for us to ever justify a resort only vacation there or a stay at full rack rate.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> We loved the quiet Ko Olina location (we live in a city so don't want to stay in one on vacation) and didn't find the drive to most major attractions too much of an issue.


It def. has an advantage there. It would at least have shaved off _some_ time in comparison to where we were staying at in Makaha to get to Pearl Harbor area (which took a decent amount due to morning rush hour/school traffic). Normally the drive along the coast on I-93 wasn't too too bad but it could get backed up. I remember it took us like 45-50mins one time to get from Makaha down to Ko Olina..our bad timing with the traffic the main reason for it.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I enjoyed our trip last October to Aulani (and am scheduled to go back this April), but I don't think I would ever pay rack rates or have an Aulani-only trip. IMO, it is a great use of DVC points though.
> 
> The resort is beautiful and the pools are nice, but the lack of an adult pool is a big negative for us. Additionally, the food quality/variety is lacking and I didn't think the service was anything out of the ordinary (We reserved an ama ama casabella for two days and our attendant forgot to put our lunch order in, delaying our lunch schedule by 2 hours, a one-off incident but still, not great for the price point). Cabana service was better but the food variety issue still stands. I also found the resort stores lacking in selection.
> 
> We loved the quiet Ko Olina location (we live in a city so don't want to stay in one on vacation) and didn't find the drive to most major attractions too much of an issue. The grounds are beautiful and the walkability to the boutiques and ABC store was great. On-site car rental was a big plus and we enjoyed having an on-site luau.
> 
> That said, I would not have a trip where we *only* stayed at Aulani. There is so much more to see and do on the island, that would feel like a waste to us. Aulani is a lovely and relaxing place that we enjoy using as our home base, but it doesn't offer enough for us to ever justify a resort only vacation there or a stay at full rack rate.


Agree with pretty much all of this, with a few nuances to add.

I _completely _agree that I would never take a trip and only stay at the resort, and for me that "solves" what you're describing about the lack of food variety.  If I stay of 8 nights, I'll do 1) AMA AMA, 2) Makahiki, 3) Olelo Room, 4) lu'au, and then four nights I'll be eating off-site.  Breakfast and lunch are similar.  I don't get bored of the food because I don't eat at the same place twice.  It's a bummer that you had a service failure in the casabella, I've never reserved one.

I'm almost certain that the "lack of an adult pool" is a temporary measure to promote physical distancing on the pool deck and in the water.  I expect that this adults-only space will be back once Aunty's Beach House, i.e. the kids-only space, is back.

Lastly, I don't think much of anyone actually pays rack rate.  20%-30% discounts are available pretty much year-round.

ETA: One thing that's nice about staying with cash is that the valet parking and self-parking are the same price.  Yes, it's expensive, but if they cost the same you might as well do valet.  Valet parking is a huge upgrade to the general "vibe" of the resort.  That self-parking area is depressing, and I recommend that people pay to valet park even if they're staying on points.


----------



## Kmk2

CaptainAmerica said:


> Looks like a dump, you should have gone to the Four Seasons instead.  Their pool is a nice exciting rectangle shape that invokes the calming serenity of straight lines and 90 degree angles.


Yep Adult infinity pool with full ocean view and adorable swim up bar is hell on earth.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'm almost certain that the "lack of an adult pool" is a temporary measure to promote physical distancing on the pool deck and in the water.


A lot of people would disagree with you. The idea that once this is removed it's doubtful to return. I'm not sure either way and I don't think it's a "disney" thing but I can see why removing an adults only would be a permanent decision.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> The idea that once this is removed it's doubtful to return.


That logic applies to *cuts*, not operational changes.  Nothing was "removed," a rule was changed.  The pool is still there.  Disney isn't saving any money from doing this.  If they legit _closed_ the pool, I'd agree with you.

I think it's totally fair to evaluate pre-COVID Aulani.  I also think it's totally fair to evaluate how Aulani has handled COVID.  I think it's extremely _unfair_ to evaluate 2020-2022 changes  _as if they are how things always have been and always will be_.



Kmk2 said:


> Yep Adult infinity pool with full ocean view and adorable swim up bar is hell on earth.
> View attachment 643680


Different strokes, as they say, but I can confidently say that I will never intentionally stay in a place with a "swim-up bar."  That's the kind of thing I would have loved 15 years ago when I was a Junior in college.


----------



## Kmk2

^ Who would ever want to have a cocktail in the adult only infinity pool and watch the sunset in Hawaii. Clearly only *checks notes* college juniors. There are things that are better at the Aulani. I could help you with a list if you need it for marketing

https://nickkuchar.com/blogs/portfolio/dr-mai-tais-drink-truck-artwork


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

CaptainAmerica said:


> That logic applies to *cuts*, not operational changes. Nothing was "removed," a rule was changed. The pool is still there. Disney isn't saving any money from doing this. If they legit _closed_ the pool, I'd agree with you.
> 
> I think it's totally fair to evaluate pre-COVID Aulani. I also think it's totally fair to evaluate how Aulani has handled COVID. I think it's extremely _unfair_ to evaluate 2020-2022 changes _as if they are how things always have been and always will be_.


No one was saying the pool itself was gone so I don't know how you got that impression to be honest. The talk was making an adults pool only and removing that adults only aspect. Just as a pool can become an adults only it can have the feature removed and no longer be only adults only. Same to a "quiet" pool where noise is intended to be minimal. That too can go away and the restriction removed just as it can be added. No one said anything about it saving money either. Not all changes are about money spent/money saved.

No one was talking about every change as a result of the pandemic being permanent, it would however be more like "head in the sand" to assume we can go back to pre-covid. Some stuff will remain the way they are be it a place closed, an operational shift, hours, or whatever. That goes for a lot of places. My comment was just to say a lot of people would disagree that for sure the adults only pool option being removed is just temporary. I would also add that even though Hawaii has been stricter than other places physical distancing is largely of the past. Didn't this thread already discuss how busy it was at points? I don't think people were staying anywhere near 6 feet apart. I do think an initial change was made in the vein of physical distancing but I don't have the confidence personally speaking that the adjustment in adults only is due to that any longer rather than some other reason which opened the "could be a permanent adjustment" discussion.

ETA: maybe you interpreted removal to mean physical but I assure you I don't think Disney actually physically removed the pool  and perhaps it's playing semantics because you said a rule was changed and I said the adults only pool was removed. That's the same thing being spoken about  a pool that was adults only is no longer adults only that is what was meant.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> No one was saying the pool itself was gone so I don't know how you got that impression to be honest. The talk was making an adults pool only and removing that adults only aspect. Just as a pool can become an adults only it can have the feature removed and no longer be only adults only. Same to a "quiet" pool where noise is intended to be minimal. That too can go away and the restriction removed just as it can be added. That's operational 101. No one said anything about it saving money either. Not all changes are about money spent/money saved.
> 
> No one was talking about every change as a result of the pandemic being permanent, it would however be more like "head in the sand" to assume we can go back to pre-covid. Some stuff will remain the way they are be it a place closed, an operational shift, hours, or whatever. That goes for a lot of places. My comment was just to say a lot of people would disagree that for sure the adults only pool option being removed is just temporary. I would also add that even though Hawaii has been stricter than other places physical distancing is largely of the past. Didn't this thread already discuss how busy it was at points? I don't think people were staying anywhere near 6 feet apart. I do think an initial change was made in the vein of physical distancing but I don't have the confidence personally speaking that the adjustment in adults only is due to that any longer rather than some other reason which opened the "could be a permanent adjustment" discussion.


I didn't mean "physical distancing" as in the days when there were dots all over the ground 6 feet apart and people were sticking to them.  I just meant "Aunty's Beach House is closed, meaning there's a much higher percentage of kids on the pool deck than there used to be, and they need somewhere to stick the overflow of little bodies."

I also never said I'm CERTAIN that it'll be adults-only again.  I just think people look at these decisions in silos and don't appreciate how everything in a resort like this harmonizes off of everything else and needs to stay in sync.  My prediction is that this pool will return to adults-only on the exact same day that Aunty's reopens.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

CaptainAmerica said:


> I didn't mean "physical distancing" as in the days when there were dots all over the ground 6 feet apart and people were sticking to them.  I just meant "Aunty's Beach House is closed, meaning there's a much higher percentage of kids on the pool deck than there used to be, and they need somewhere to stick the overflow of little bodies."
> 
> I also never said I'm CERTAIN that it'll be adults-only again.  I just think people look at these decisions in silos and don't appreciate how everything in a resort like this harmonizes off of everything else and needs to stay in sync.  My prediction is that this pool will return to adults-only on the exact same day that Aunty's reopens.


I think they made the adults only adjustment in August 2021 and here's what they said

"_Aloha! We’re pleased to announce that Wailana Pool, formerly an adult-only pool, is now a family pool at Aulani, a Disney Resort & Spa."_

That doesn't sound like they'll just switch it back once Aunty's opens up but hey we all have our own thoughts  

Maybe they'll never reopen Aunty's and maybe they are switching gears on the type of clientele they want to have less adult (even less than before).


----------



## Noah_t

Well the Disney defense force is strong in this thread. 

It's totally ok to like something that others don't.  Reading all the personal attacks, sarcasm, and general nasty attitudes to those people who have expressed any criticism towards Aulani is pretty sad.  Diversity people, it's a real thing.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Noah_t said:


> Well the Disney defense force is strong in this thread.
> 
> It's totally ok to like something that others don't.  Reading all the personal attacks, sarcasm, and general nasty attitudes to those people who have expressed any criticism towards Aulani is pretty sad.  Diversity people, it's a real thing.


Listen to yourself.

This is the absolute most hysterical part of the Disney fan community.  People who ACTUALLY LIKE DISNEY THINGS are dismissed as overly negative and critical, while the people who constantly complain about how everything sucks are the "positive" ones.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

CaptainAmerica said:


> Listen to yourself.
> 
> This is the absolute most hysterical part of the Disney fan community.  People who ACTUALLY LIKE DISNEY THINGS are dismissed as overly negative and critical, while the people who constantly complain about how everything sucks are the "positive" ones.


This is like proving the PP's point  which you probably don't mean to do.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> This is like proving the PP's point  which you probably don't mean to do.


I don't dispute his point.  People come to discussion boards to disagree with one another, sometimes passionately.  I'm not saying he's wrong, I'm saying "no duh."


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

CaptainAmerica said:


> I don't dispute his point.  People come to discussion boards to disagree with one another, sometimes passionately.  I'm not saying he's wrong, I'm saying "no duh."


My apologies but I seriously got none of that from your post. The PP was more talking about the tone of the discussion entirely not necessarily that people were disagreeing with each other civilly going over the personal experiences even passionately because being passionate does not mean you have to attack, be rude or sarcastic and was met with exactly what they were talking about. I actually don't disagree with some, though def. not all, of the points being made by people who have little negatives to give to Aulani but it's not for the most part been presented in a way that allows people who view differently to speak more openly. Then again we had a "chill Karen" in the thread probably should have known how it would go (an attempt to bring levity here).


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> My apologies but I seriously got none of that from your post. The PP was more talking about the tone of the discussion entirely not necessarily that people were disagreeing with each other civilly going over the personal experiences even passionately because being passionate does not mean you have to attack, be rude or sarcastic and was met with exactly what they were talking about. I actually don't disagree with some, though def. not all, of the points being made by people who have little negatives to give to Aulani but it's not for the most part been presented in a way that allows people who view differently to speak more openly. Then again we had a "chill Karen" in the thread probably should have known how it would go (an attempt to bring levity here).


See but I think the very premise of the thread invites people to perceive it as hostile right from the get-go.  The OP is not saying "here are some problems I have with Aulani," he is saying Aulani is _overrated_.  Overrated, meaning "you people who like Aulani are wrong."  That's what overrated means.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

CaptainAmerica said:


> See but I think the very premise of the thread invites people to perceive it as hostile right from the get-go.  The OP is not saying "here are some problems I have with Aulani," he is saying Aulani is _overrated_.  Overrated, meaning "you people who like Aulani are wrong."  That's what overrated means.


This is all the OP said

_"Be kind in your responses! haha

Maybe my expectations were too high or we stayed one ay too long. Granted Aunties wasn't open, but I doubt that would swing the experience too much."_

We def. interpreted the start of the thread in completely different ways. I didn't read any hostility. I totally don't think saying something is overrated equates to saying someone who likes what I'm saying is overrated is wrong. I kinda just read it as "hey didn't really work out for me was it just me, did I stay too long, just me or anyone else?" Lots of people phrase these things asking about rides, shows, parties, dessert viewing, fireworks, dining options, etc when it comes to Disney in general so I guess it seemed quite normal to me to ask it that way. But for sure this seems very much like a YMMV situation


----------



## longboard55

I have been on tripadvisors for years,  a lot of people think they have all the answers for Hawaii.  Particularly new visitors.    There is just no right answer, everyone has different opinions.  Every experience is different.  I like resorts, I also liked when we would get the dump room in Waikiki for $30 a night.  Maui is Nice, Kauai is pretty, Hawaii has a lot to explore.  Do not compare, just find what you like.  You want luxury, yes there are better hotels, you want a more beautiful location, go to Bora Bora.   Hawaii is a mix of beauty and culture you will not find anywhere else, but it is not for everyone.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

CaptainAmerica said:


> Agree with pretty much all of this, with a few nuances to add.
> 
> I _completely _agree that I would never take a trip and only stay at the resort, and for me that "solves" what you're describing about the lack of food variety.  If I stay of 8 nights, I'll do 1) AMA AMA, 2) Makahiki, 3) Olelo Room, 4) lu'au, and then four nights I'll be eating off-site.  Breakfast and lunch are similar.  I don't get bored of the food because I don't eat at the same place twice.  It's a bummer that you had a service failure in the casabella, I've never reserved one.



We have a car when we visit and enjoy exploring off-resort for food to a degree. The lack of food variety hurts Aulani for us more from a convenience factor. After a long afternoon out, sometimes we don't want to venture out again for dinner. Olelo room frequently has long waits due to the small size, I have no need to do the luau on a trip 6 months after the first, 'AMA 'AMA isn't open right now, and we didn't think Makahiki was very good. Pool food gets repetitive quickly. We stayed for 8 nights and the food situation got boring fast, even with daily excursions out. I don't want to have to leave for both lunch and dinner most days... that is annoying.

For the luxury status of the resort, I would just expect more/better food options. It isn't deal-breaking for staying at Aulani (clearly since we are about to go back) but it is a real inconvenience of the resort that I feel warrants being called out.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I don't want to have to leave for both lunch and dinner most days... that is annoying.


I guess we just have a different cadence.  I don't go out _for_ lunch and dinner, I just happen to be out at lunch and dinnertime anyways most days.


----------



## dreamit

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> We have a car when we visit and enjoy exploring off-resort for food to a degree. The lack of food variety hurts Aulani for us more from a convenience factor. After a long afternoon out, sometimes we don't want to venture out again for dinner. Olelo room frequently has long waits due to the small size, I have no need to do the luau on a trip 6 months after the first, 'AMA 'AMA isn't open right now, and we didn't think Makahiki was very good. Pool food gets repetitive quickly. We stayed for 8 nights and the food situation got boring fast, even with daily excursions out. I don't want to have to leave for both lunch and dinner most days... that is annoying.
> 
> For the luxury status of the resort, I would just expect more/better food options. It isn't deal-breaking for staying at Aulani (clearly since we are about to go back) but it is a real inconvenience of the resort that I feel warrants being called out.


I agree with you on the repetitiveness on the food and not always wanting to leave to deal with it. This is coming from someone who left the resort most days. We frequently would be up bright and early out exploring the island. By the time we were back at Aulani and supper time rolled around, I often wanted convenience versus it being “a thing”, especially because we were often heading to bed at 8:00 or 9:00 (never tried adjusting to the time difference). After 5:00, it seemed like all that was available was poke bowls and flatbread. Good a few times, but not every night.
This trip, we’re planning on most breakfasts and lunches out. We will have some simple prepared things in the room to eat on those nights where we don’t want Ulu or Monkeypod and have nothing else planned. I do, though, intend to try Mina’s this trip, but that’s “a thing” versus convenient. We all have our own priorities.


----------



## longboard55

Dining is always our issue with any resort.  Great for a few days, but by then we have tried everything and everything is expensive.  At least Aulani has the little shopping center across the street.   Turtle Bay has nothing nearby.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

longboard55 said:


> everything is expensive


I feel like lunch food is "normal" expensive.  Whether you want to call it Disney-expensive or Hawaii-expensive, I don't think it's doubly Disney-Hawaii-extra expensive.

Breakfast is nuts.  The breakfast flatbread for $15 is a lot but tolerable.  The breakfast sandwich for $15 is offensive.


----------



## Lilsia

CaptainAmerica said:


> I feel like lunch food is "normal" expensive.  Whether you want to call it Disney-expensive or Hawaii-expensive, I don't think it's doubly Disney-Hawaii-extra expensive.
> 
> Breakfast is nuts.  The breakfast flatbread for $15 is a lot but tolerable.  The breakfast sandwich for $15 is offensive.



I found the breakfast platter to be reasonable and can be shared if you are not a big eater. The child's portion breakfast platter is what I usually get. They will have a kalua pork sandwich that has a generous amount of meat that is a decent value. But most things are resort prices. The prices, and the limited menu is one of the reasons why we like to drive to Kapolei for food. That and we love trying new food items.


----------



## dreamit

I think there are GREAT breakfast options across the street. In just about every thread I find an opportunity to mention the amazing açaí bowls from Island Vintage Coffee. (I seriously think about it every day.) There are good hot food items, including breakfast sandwiches, at the ABC store. I haven’t tried it, but I hear good things about Eggs n Things.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

dreamit said:


> I think there are GREAT breakfast options across the street. In just about every thread I find an opportunity to mention the amazing açaí bowls from Island Vintage Coffee. (I seriously think about it every day.) There are good hot food items, including breakfast sandwiches, at the ABC store. I haven’t tried it, but I hear good things about Eggs n Things.


My only problem with Island Vintage is that it's almost always very busy.  If I were at Aulani with just a couple, I'd be there every morning.  But we have a hard time getting a seat depending on who we're traveling with (large party, limited-mobility elderly, young kids, etc).


----------



## djnrook

Where is the swim up bar?   Now I’m even more excited!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

dreamit said:


> I think there are GREAT breakfast options across the street. In just about every thread I find an opportunity to mention the amazing açaí bowls from Island Vintage Coffee. (I seriously think about it every day.) There are good hot food items, including breakfast sandwiches, at the ABC store. I haven’t tried it, but I hear good things about Eggs n Things.


I remember eating at Eggs n Things back when we went but it wasn't at the Ko Olina location. From what I remember it was mighty good.


----------



## tidefan

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> We have a car when we visit and enjoy exploring off-resort for food to a degree. The lack of food variety hurts Aulani for us more from a convenience factor. After a long afternoon out, sometimes we don't want to venture out again for dinner. Olelo room frequently has long waits due to the small size, I have no need to do the luau on a trip 6 months after the first, 'AMA 'AMA isn't open right now, and we didn't think Makahiki was very good. Pool food gets repetitive quickly. We stayed for 8 nights and the food situation got boring fast, even with daily excursions out. I don't want to have to leave for both lunch and dinner most days... that is annoying.
> 
> For the luxury status of the resort, I would just expect more/better food options. It isn't deal-breaking for staying at Aulani (clearly since we are about to go back) but it is a real inconvenience of the resort that I feel warrants being called out.


This is where I think that the DVC experience is so different than the hotel side.  We have been 4 times and each time gotten a villa that included a kitchen and stayed at least a week.  The first stop we do is to go to Costco/SuperTarget to load up on groceries, etc.  During the week, we do eat out a few times, but mainly use the kitchen to cook after enjoying a day at the resort.  Also, the full-size coffee maker allows for an ample supply of the 2.5 lb bag of Royal Kona Vanilla Macadamia Coffee that I get at Costco that I can enjoy while sitting on the balcony watching the luau, etc...


----------



## MiraclesTakeTime

I haven't been but think it looks really nice. That being said, there are a lot of nice beaches that aren't such a far flight. If I had DVC, I may consider the flight a bit more.


----------



## longboard55

DVC is a total game changer.  We stay at Aulani and Grand California.  Getting rooms that are $700-800 for $125 a night based on the maintenance point  costs.


----------



## DLgal

longboard55 said:


> DVC is a total game changer.  We stay at Aulani and Grand California.  Getting rooms that are $700-800 for $125 a night based on the maintenance point  costs.



You can't just ignore the buy in price.


----------



## tidefan

DLgal said:


> You can't just ignore the buy in price.


I think the point is for those that already own DVC, the economics at Aulani are different.

Also, about the buy-in price,  I could sell my DVC points today and have more than what I paid for them.  Can’t ignore that either…


----------



## longboard55

DLgal said:


> You can't just ignore the buy in price.


Hate to sound like a timeshare salesman but DVC points go up in value if you buy retail and not direct from Disney


----------



## tidefan

longboard55 said:


> Hate to sound like a timeshare salesman but DVC points go up in value if you buy retail and not direct from Disney


Oh, you can buy direct.  We bought VGF direct at $145 a point and could sell them around $200 a point.


----------



## longboard55

I never considered buying a "timeshare"  those were for dummies.  But when we went on a Disney cruise and talked to the east coasters, it seems like everyone owned one.  One of the big perks is just the amount you save on parking and room taxes.   Aulani room tax is up to 18%


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

I do think generally people agree Aulani is a good DVC value but DVC is an investment so someone who has just purchased it will take a while to break even and then eventually get ahead. If a person is considering only going to Hawaii once or twice purchasing DVC probably would not really work just to get the rooms for significantly less than what they go for on a cash rate. 

There's sorta multiple points of view that can change the "value" conversation. IMO that might be established DVC members vs a non-DVC member vs a newly DVC member. Some of this also deals with grandfathered in rules regarding direct benefits, minimum point purchasing requirements, etc.


----------



## DLgal

tidefan said:


> I think the point is for those that already own DVC, the economics at Aulani are different.
> 
> Also, about the buy-in price,  I could sell my DVC points today and have more than what I paid for them.  Can’t ignore that either…



Ok, then you can't ignore the opportunity cost of the money you sank into buying DVC vs investing it wisely. How about that? 

The point is, it is disingenuous to claim that you are only paying $125/night for your Aulani villa.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

longboard55 said:


> I never considered buying a "timeshare"  those were for dummies.  But when we went on a Disney cruise and talked to the east coasters, it seems like everyone owned one.  One of the big perks is just the amount you save on parking and room taxes.   Aulani room tax is up to 18%


Nope. Hawaii law requires you to pay Transient Accomodations Tax on points stays.

Separately, I always recommend that people pay for valet parking even if they're staying on points. That self-parking lot at Aulani is depressing.


----------



## longboard55

CaptainAmerica said:


> Nope. Hawaii law requires you to pay Transient Accomodations Tax on points stays.
> 
> Separately, I always recommend that people pay for valet parking even if they're staying on points. That self-parking lot at Aulani is depressing.


Its like $20,  Just parking will cost you $40.

I am not trying to convince anyone to buy, just saying those who did have not  been unhappy.


----------



## tidefan

DLgal said:


> Ok, then you can't ignore the opportunity cost of the money you sank into buying DVC vs investing it wisely. How about that?
> 
> The point is, it is disingenuous to claim that you are only paying $125/night for your Aulani villa.


When did I claim anything about cost?  I think you have me confused with another poster.

i was just pointing out that the initial DVC purchase is not necessarily a sunk cost.


----------



## Lady Hiss

We were there (Aulani) three years ago and were happy that we had reserved a rental car. We toured the island one day, enjoyed the high end Aulani restaurant once for lunch, tried to walk around the area a bit (meh). We were not thrilled with the beach or pool areas. The beach: chairs arranged in long rows so we felt like we were in a theater or stadium - hated it, no privacy, cramped, noisy. The pool areas also felt crowded and then there was the lack of chairs… We weren’t sad to leave.


----------



## RedVines2001

I think "overrated" is a highly relative term. To me "overrated" means someone's experience did not rise to the general level of they have heard from others. I think for something to be overrated means that there must be generally high opinion of it to begin with, which makes sense for a Disney resort.

I'll use myself as an example. I first went to Aulani in summer of 2014. My daughter was 1. I may have taken her to DL for one day prior to the trip but we hadn't quite caught that bug yet at the time (that came later and hit me hard). I had never been to WDW or DCL before then. We paid cash at the time and got some sort of a discount; I vaguely remember a night was about 400ish, which is one the pricier end of an Oahu hotel but still reasonable. When I went I had literally heard nothing about the resort and it was my first time at a Disney resort, and my experience was amazing. The beauty of the resort and the Disney customer service was amazing. 

My wife and I had gone to Hawaii multiple times to multiple islands prior to that trip so I knew what to expect from Oahu. Aulani actually made Oahu enjoyable again as I had only stayed in Waikiki before that and did not like it. It was nice to come back to a more relaxing part of the island after a day of doing Oahu activities. As a matter of fact I would say that Aulani is the ONLY reason I've gone back to Oahu as I much prefer Kauai and Maui. 

My subsequent pre-Pandemic trips have all gotten better. Going back with two kids I was able to take advantage of Auntie's beach house which was a huge factor as alone time without kids is hard to come by for us. Put on top of that I bought DVC and am able to stay there on points sweetens the pot even further, and that was just in a studio. I have yet to experience a one bedroom villa. I had also since stayed at the Grand Wailea in Maui and while it was a very nice hotel the whole time I was there I was wishing I was at Aulani. It just didn't have that touch and warmth, from the customer service to the architecture. 

Fast forward to now I haven't gone back to Aulani because I don't want to be disappointed knowing all the things that are missing, esp Aunties. The Covid restrictions in Hawaii cause me anxiety and I'd rather wait for all that to be over. I can imagine someone who goes to Aulani now would think it's overrated after hearing all the pre-pandemic trip reports.  I also think anyone that has experienced other Disney products before, like DVC or DCL, could find Aulani "overrated". There is no Disney bubble at Aulani and there isn't a whole lot to do at the resort when compared with WDW or DCL. They're comparing a Disney resort vacation with a Hawaii vacation while staying at a Disney hotel, which are two different things in my book . I always tell ppl that Aulani is a really nice hotel and not a true resort. The exponentially increasing prices don't help for anyone not staying on DVC points or without a steep discount. 

All in all, even as someone who thinks of Aulani with rose tinted glasses I think there is PLENTY of room for someone to think it is "overrated" and I want to validate the OP's opinion that no you're not crazy for thinking so.  It's a hard thing to admit but I see it as an overarching trend for the Disney company altogether, but that's another long winded post for another thread.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Lady Hiss said:


> We were there (Aulani) three years ago and were happy that we had reserved a rental car. We toured the island one day, enjoyed the high end Aulani restaurant once for lunch, tried to walk around the area a bit (meh). We were not thrilled with the beach or pool areas. The beach: chairs arranged in long rows so we felt like we were in a theater or stadium - hated it, no privacy, cramped, noisy. The pool areas also felt crowded and then there was the lack of chairs… We weren’t sad to leave.


One of the major complaints I heard over the several years was chair saving. Did you notice an issue with that or was it just lack of physical chairs being put out? I remember people saying pre-pandemic that the staff was trying to help curb the chair saving issue but wasn't fully fixed with that.


----------



## cgattis

CaptainAmerica said:


> Aulani is a resort, full stop. Three restaurants, two bars, a beachfront, and four or five pools is a resort, full stop. The only thing it doesn't have on site is a golf course. It's not an ALL-INCLUSIVE resort, for sure, but it doesn't claim to be.


And a spa. By reports, a nice one. And on-site photographers, excursions, snorkel lagoon, live entertainment, activities, etc.

So yeah, the amenities offered are surely “resort” level, but it didn’t really have that “resort” feel to me either. I think it might’ve been the combination of how limited (hard to sign up for) the activities (like crafts and lessons) are and just the compactness of the place. I guess it doesn’t feel like you can spend days there and not see it all, like a physically larger resort. IDK, that’s just kinda how it hit me. But there was nothing I can say they don’t have (or didn’t, pre-pandemic).

I had also already spent 10 days in Hawaii, spent 3 of our 5 Aulani days on property, and would’ve liked a couple more. I thought it was the most beautiful and peaceful man-made thing I saw on my whole trip. So saying “not a resort feel” isn’t a dig for me personally “, just a descriptor.


----------



## cgattis

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'm sure you mentioned it somewhere but I missed it.  When were you there (pre/post COVID, summer/winter, midweek/weekend)?  I'm trying to feel out if there's a common trend between peoples' experiences.  The narrative that seems to be emerging might be that Aulani does a poor job of increasing capacity/staffing/offerings during peak demand times.  There's obviously not a ton of data to go on, but I'm getting the general sense that people who go in the down times have a better experience than people who go when it's busier.


We were there in June 2017. So yes, it was busy. We didn’t use Aunties, but I’d see the long line first thing in the morning. Long lines at opening for activity signups too. For food and towels, yes there were a few in front of us and yes, Ulu Cafe was incredibly slow with prepared items. And yes, there were definitely way more people than chairs, but we always found a couple together (to share between 4 of us) no matter what time of day. Of course we weren’t trying to get poolside so we could sit in a chair and see the kids in the pool either, but there’s only so much square footage of deck to work with. And the line (and process) to view Photopass pics was redonkulous.

But we never felt they were understaffed and nothing was closed. Now the lazy river closed WAY too early and still does; I hear all the explanations why and I still don’t like it. But overall, I thought the service was as good or better than any Disney deluxe resort (stayed at all but the Grand). And yes, I’m certain that (like most anywhere) you have a better experience if you go during a less busy time.

I think it mostly comes back to perceived value for the money spent. I used my credit card rewards for mine, so I was out of pocket nothing. I’m not sure how many dollars a night I could’ve paid and still thought it was “worth it.” Probably a bunch, since it was a bucket list thing. Although now that I’m headed back to Hawaii (“once in a lifetime…” right….LOL), I’m still using Marriott points for rooms. We don’t really go for the “resort experience;” we’re out and about a lot. And now I’m rambling. The end.


----------



## jimmymc

RedVines2001 said:


> I think "overrated" is a highly relative term. To me "overrated" means someone's experience did not rise to the general level of they have heard from others. I think for something to be overrated means that there must be generally high opinion of it to begin with, which makes sense for a Disney resort.
> 
> I'll use myself as an example. I first went to Aulani in summer of 2014. My daughter was 1. I may have taken her to DL for one day prior to the trip but we hadn't quite caught that bug yet at the time (that came later and hit me hard). I had never been to WDW or DCL before then. We paid cash at the time and got some sort of a discount; I vaguely remember a night was about 400ish, which is one the pricier end of an Oahu hotel but still reasonable. When I went I had literally heard nothing about the resort and it was my first time at a Disney resort, and my experience was amazing. The beauty of the resort and the Disney customer service was amazing.
> 
> My wife and I had gone to Hawaii multiple times to multiple islands prior to that trip so I knew what to expect from Oahu. Aulani actually made Oahu enjoyable again as I had only stayed in Waikiki before that and did not like it. It was nice to come back to a more relaxing part of the island after a day of doing Oahu activities. As a matter of fact I would say that Aulani is the ONLY reason I've gone back to Oahu as I much prefer Kauai and Maui.
> 
> My subsequent pre-Pandemic trips have all gotten better. Going back with two kids I was able to take advantage of Auntie's beach house which was a huge factor as alone time without kids is hard to come by for us. Put on top of that I bought DVC and am able to stay there on points sweetens the pot even further, and that was just in a studio. I have yet to experience a one bedroom villa. I had also since stayed at the Grand Wailea in Maui and while it was a very nice hotel the whole time I was there I was wishing I was at Aulani. It just didn't have that touch and warmth, from the customer service to the architecture.
> 
> Fast forward to now I haven't gone back to Aulani because I don't want to be disappointed knowing all the things that are missing, esp Aunties. The Covid restrictions in Hawaii cause me anxiety and I'd rather wait for all that to be over. I can imagine someone who goes to Aulani now would think it's overrated after hearing all the pre-pandemic trip reports.  I also think anyone that has experienced other Disney products before, like DVC or DCL, could find Aulani "overrated". There is no Disney bubble at Aulani and there isn't a whole lot to do at the resort when compared with WDW or DCL. They're comparing a Disney resort vacation with a Hawaii vacation while staying at a Disney hotel, which are two different things in my book . I always tell ppl that Aulani is a really nice hotel and not a true resort. The exponentially increasing prices don't help for anyone not staying on DVC points or without a steep discount.
> 
> All in all, even as someone who thinks of Aulani with rose tinted glasses I think there is PLENTY of room for someone to think it is "overrated" and I want to validate the OP's opinion that no you're not crazy for thinking so.  It's a hard thing to admit but I see it as an overarching trend for the Disney company altogether, but that's another long winded post for another thread.



I feel like Waikiki gives Oahu a bad reputation. I believe it has a majority of the island's hotel rooms, and even more of the tourist-oriented rooms, but it's the least Hawaiian area of the entire state.


----------



## jimmymc

RedVines2001 said:


> Fast forward to now I haven't gone back to Aulani because I don't want to be disappointed knowing all the things that are missing, esp Aunties. The Covid restrictions in Hawaii cause me anxiety and I'd rather wait for all that to be over. I can imagine someone who goes to Aulani now would think it's overrated after hearing all the pre-pandemic trip reports.  I also think anyone that has experienced other Disney products before, like DVC or DCL, could find Aulani "overrated". There is no Disney bubble at Aulani and there isn't a whole lot to do at the resort when compared with WDW or DCL. They're comparing a Disney resort vacation with a Hawaii vacation while staying at a Disney hotel, which are two different things in my book . I always tell ppl that Aulani is a really nice hotel and not a true resort. The exponentially increasing prices don't help for anyone not staying on DVC points or without a steep discount.
> 
> All in all, even as someone who thinks of Aulani with rose tinted glasses I think there is PLENTY of room for someone to think it is "overrated" and I want to validate the OP's opinion that no you're not crazy for thinking so.  It's a hard thing to admit but I see it as an overarching trend for the Disney company altogether, but that's another long winded post for another thread.



Another great point to add, while the facilities at Aulani are still there in 2021, many of the experiences have changed recently. No Auntie's, distanced meet and greets, fewer free and paid activities, and reduced food options are pushing Aulani from a smaller resort to a high end hotel. Disney fans are also used to resorts having 4 theme parks a bus ride away, so expectations are high before they even book.


----------



## 808blessing

If people are first timers and are cramming things into their experience, they may become impatient for water slides, meals at mealtime, towels at pool time, shave ice at opening or afternoon and what not. Perhaps learning the ropes would make the second experience much better if underprepared and underplanned. Aulani is not an all inclusive so I think research is in order. Lamenting on an amenity from long ago (yes, i want Auntie's back too) means your info is not overrated but perhaps outdated. (Not speaking to any "you" in particular. Just general statements.)

I went to AU the first fall it opened with my baby and had no desire to go back again. Fast forward a decade later and I want to go regularly.  It is really in the eye of the beholder and a timing in your life thing. So I say no. It is not overrated. Just expensive.


----------



## Lilsia

DLgal said:


> You can't just ignore the buy in price.


What I would have paid cash for my 2 trips to Aulani is the same amount that I paid into DVC. But now I have decades of vacations for only my annual dues. Even if I save up and borrow all 3 years worth of points for a 2 week trip to Aulani, what I pay for my annual dues is a fraction of what it would cost me if I paid cash.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Lilsia said:


> What I would have paid cash for my 2 trips to Aulani is the same amount that I paid into DVC. But now I have decades of vacations for only my annual dues. Even if I save up and borrow all 3 years worth of points for a 2 week trip to Aulani, what I pay for my annual dues is a fraction of what it would cost me if I paid cash.


You also currently own an asset that's worth more now than you paid for it.  So even if you decided that you never wanted to pay those dues again, you could cash out and end up with that "buy-in price" back in your pocket.

If you're going to factor the buy-in price to any DVC calculation, you also have to factor in the current value of your contract on the resale market.


----------



## Lilsia

CaptainAmerica said:


> You also currently own an asset that's worth more now than you paid for it.  So even if you decided that you never wanted to pay those dues again, you could cash out and end up with that "buy-in price" back in your pocket.
> 
> If you're going to factor the buy-in price to any DVC calculation, you also have to factor in the current value of your contract on the resale market.



 I agree, buying into DVC was one of the best decisions that I could have made for my lifestyle.


----------



## Great3

Lilsia said:


> I agree, buying into DVC was one of the best decisions that I could have made for my lifestyle.



My only regret is not doing it sooner!!!

Great3


----------



## Lady Hiss

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> One of the major complaints I heard over the several years was chair saving. Did you notice an issue with that or was it just lack of physical chairs being put out? I remember people saying pre-pandemic that the staff was trying to help curb the chair saving issue but wasn't fully fixed with that.


In 2019 the issue was the saving


Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> One of the major complaints I heard over the several years was chair saving. Did you notice an issue with that or was it just lack of physical chairs being put out? I remember people saying pre-pandemic that the staff was trying to help curb the chair saving issue but wasn't fully fixed with that.


So, this was 3 years ago. The issue was people saving chairs in the pool area. Almost impossible to get some of the most desired locations. It was frustrating and took away a lot of the appeal of the whole pool area. Add to that the beach chair arrangement and we decided not to stay there if/when we do another Hawaii trip.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Lady Hiss said:


> In 2019 the issue was the saving
> 
> So, this was 3 years ago. The issue was people saving chairs in the pool area. Almost impossible to get some of the most desired locations. It was frustrating and took away a lot of the appeal of the whole pool area. Add to that the beach chair arrangement and we decided not to stay there if/when we do another Hawaii trip.


What are considered the "most desired locations" at the pool?


----------



## Lady Hiss

CaptainAmerica said:


> What are considered the "most desired locations" at the pool?


There are some small niches where there’s more privacy, not in traffic flow paths.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Current look at the former adult pool that people are upset is no longer an adult pool.


----------



## Lilsia

CaptainAmerica said:


> Current look at the former adult pool that people are upset is no longer an adult pool.
> 
> View attachment 647421



This was our experience also. During the busiest time of the day, the chairs would get a bit busy but that was because I was there in June when the resort is busiest. But I never saw any kids in the pool and it was generally still a quiet place to sit. We prefer the beach anyway, but I do like to go down early with my coffee and read while my daughter is still asleep. Very peaceful there.


----------



## scoobdoo

CaptainAmerica said:


> Current look at the former adult pool that people are upset is no longer an adult pool.
> 
> View attachment 647421



takes a photo at 8:30am, thinks that justifies stripping away yet another piece of what made AUL a wonderful experience for *all*


----------



## CaptainAmerica

scoobdoo said:


> takes a photo at 8:30am, thinks that justifies stripping away yet another piece of what made AUL a wonderful experience for *all*


11am. Though to be fair, my mother got in shortly after this. I believe she's the first person in it all day.


----------



## Kmk2

How is this monstrosity doing?


----------



## cgattis

CaptainAmerica said:


> 11am. Though to be fair, my mother got in shortly after this. I believe she's the first person in it all day.
> 
> View attachment 647445


11 am in February…In my opinion, though, that’s just the most boring “adult” pool ever. They could’ve at least done a seating ledge along the wall and some waterfalls coming down it. And one of those cool barnacle rock things from the grotto pool.

Send a pic from a balcony so we can see how big that stage really looks from up there. Seems like it’s bigger this time but maybe it’s just me.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

cgattis said:


> 11 am in February…In my opinion, though, that’s just the most boring “adult” pool ever. They could’ve at least done a seating ledge along the wall and some waterfalls coming down it. And one of those cool barnacle rock things from the grotto pool.
> 
> Send a pic from a balcony so we can see how big that stage really looks from up there. Seems like it’s bigger this time but maybe it’s just me.


Can barely see it from 14. You can definitely hear it, but I can also hear Olelo so I'm not docking points for that. They're done by 8pm.


----------



## OKW Lover

CaptainAmerica said:


> Current look at the former adult pool that people are upset is no longer an adult pool.
> 
> View attachment 647421


What time of day was this?  How busy were the other pools?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

OKW Lover said:


> What time of day was this?  How busy were the other pools?


We were in and around the various pools from about 8:15 to 4:30. That pool never had more than four people in it as far as we could tell, and never any children. Even though kids are allowed there, it's not a terribly fun or interesting pool so they don't WANT to be. 

It's hard to gauge crowds right now because American Idol is rehearsing and filming, so crowds aren't distributed normally. Lots of people were crowded around the infinity edge, for example, but the lazy river wasn't crowded at all.


----------



## OKW Lover

cgattis said:


> They could’ve at least done a seating ledge along the wall


----------



## CaptainAmerica

What a difference a day makes. Most of our trip this week was phenomenal. Polite guests, fantastic cast, high level of service. Then the long weekend hit. Starting Friday, the resort was completely overwhelmed with the most obnoxious guests I've ever seen. Most were that one type of DVC member that takes "owning the place" a bit too literally. This one woman went so far as to collect a bunch of fresh towels in the evening, take them to her room overnight, then use them to reserve 10+ chairs the next morning at 7am before the towel stands were even open. I'm anti-mask but pro-following-rules, and was super annoyed when mask compliance went to hell as well. Cast did their best but staffing was nowhere near the level it needed to be, except at the bell and valet stands. Those guys took amazing care of us.

Curious if @Inga experienced the same switch in the whole vibe of the resort starting Friday.


----------



## damn_straight

CaptainAmerica said:


> What a difference a day makes. Most of our trip this week was phenomenal. Polite guests, fantastic cast, high level of service. Then the long weekend hit. Starting Friday, the resort was completely overwhelmed with the most obnoxious guests I've ever seen. Most were that one type of DVC member that takes "owning the place" a bit too literally. This one woman went so far as to collect a bunch of fresh towels in the evening, take them to her room overnight, then use them to reserve 10+ chairs the next morning at 7am before the towel stands were even open. I'm anti-mask but pro-following-rules, and was super annoyed when mask compliance went to hell as well. Cast did their best but staffing was nowhere near the level it needed to be, except at the bell and valet stands. Those guys took amazing care of us.
> 
> Curious if @Inga experienced the same switch in the whole vibe of the resort starting Friday.


We were there this past week as well and also noticed the energy shift starting on Friday. It was our last full day at Aulani and I’m glad that the rest of our trip wasn’t like that. Overall, we had an amazing time  and are already discussing when to return.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

damn_straight said:


> We were there this past week as well and also noticed the energy shift starting on Friday. It was our last full day at Aulani and I’m glad that the rest of our trip wasn’t like that. Overall, we had an amazing time  and are already discussing when to return.


I'm itching to get back already as well, but I won't let myself even start to consider it until everyone involved decides that the pandemic is 100% over. Aulani, Disney, Hawaii, Honolulu, the TSA, etc.


----------



## TheHulamuffins

A few observations from pre-pandemic trips to Aulani, one in March and one in August:

I think the resort itself is lovely.  Features that my adult daughter and I liked:  The Spa.  Absolutely wonderful!  The rain shower with all sorts of shower heads--probably available elsewhere, but unique in my experience.  Overall, calming and excellent.  Great staff members!  Great memories!
The adults only pool--sorry that is no longer.  The carvings on the lazy river are quite interesting, and I always enjoyed it, when it was open.  The slides were my speed, not high or fast enough for some.  The main pool is quite nice.  I am a fan of zero entry.  The little snorkeling pool  is extremely convenient, and it offers a good introduction to snorkeling in a safe environment.  You can move on from there to boat trips with snorkeling.  The Polynesian-style double outrigger canoe sailing trip. We liked the lagoon, though I can see the attraction of real waves.
The characters, and the Menehune adventure trail/scavenger hunt--cute, even for adults.  The fireside talk by Uncle.
The buffet, the Shave Ice stand and the quick pick-up food place (I've forgotten the name).
I enjoyed painting a cel, as an activity.  Daughter slept in.
If there were lines, we were almost always second or third in the line, so no problem with that.
I actually liked the gift shop quite a lot.


----------



## DLgal

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'm itching to get back already as well, but I won't let myself even start to consider it until everyone involved decides that the pandemic is 100% over. Aulani, Disney, Hawaii, Honolulu, the TSA, etc.



Thank you for saying this. This is my opinion as well. We had booked for spring break but cancelled. I have no desire to travel anywhere that still has covid restrictions in place.


----------



## TheHulamuffins

I decided to break up my previous post into multiple posts, because I think the original falls into the TLDR category:

Outside Aulani, our best side trip was a boat trip with snorkeling in August.  We swam alongside sea turtles.  No sea turtles on this trip in March.  We tried to take a whale watching tour, but it was cancelled.  I happen to like the Dole "tourist trap," but opinions vary.  I got a black pearl, which signifies wisdom.  Then I misplaced it.  Not very wise.  We did not go to Honolulu on either trip, but that might have been interesting.  We also did not go to Pearl Harbor, because I was sure that it would make me too sad.  You might want to choose the performances at the Polynesian Cultural Center and the luaus somewhat carefully, if any in your party have had a recent break-up, since a number of the shows are oriented to honeymooners.   The final evening show at the Polynesian Cultural Center was excellent. The walking tour at Waimea valley was lovely, and the people who offer activities in the area before you go on to the natural waterfall/pool are excellent!  We did not go in the water because of signs posted about leptospiridosis (probably approximate spelling), though.  I would have liked to see turtles at Turtle Bay, but our timing was off.  The parking area there had really large potholes--and I am from Michigan so I know potholes.


----------



## TheHulamuffins

A few things I would like to see changed:
Espresso drinks available at Aulani later in the day, please!  They are available at the coffee shop across the street, though, and that is a nice store.  I bought a few small gifts there for relatives who were not traveling with us.
Maybe the menu at Ama Ama?  I thought it could use more variety.  Also, the restaurant is much better for couples than for a mother/daughter combo.
Ocean view rooms come with a variety of ocean views.  Technically, we could see the ocean from our room, but only a moderately wide sliver of it.


----------



## TheHulamuffins

Roy's (still open the last I looked, hurray!) is just a short distance away, and I recommend it very highly. The food is outstanding, and the quality to price ratio is very high, in my experience. Monkey Pod across the street makes a good escape, but I don't think it has as high a ratio of quality to price, even though it is much less expensive.


----------



## TheHulamuffins

Relative to previous trips to Hawaii:  I will just mention that Volcanoes National Park (on the big island, I think) is fascinating.  I also went on a hike through a lovely rain forest on the big island I think, but I cannot recall the exact location.  Swimming at Waikiki was fun, but that was a long time ago.

Maybe a word of caution for land-lubbers:  At Waikiki, we were taken aback by how rapidly the tide came in, and what a difference it made in the depth of the water and the distance to the dry sand.  I was experienced with the tides on the East Coast of the US, but this was almost an entirely different phenomenon.

Final comment:  There are advantages for those who live on the West Coast.  The flights are much less expensive, and there is much less jet lag than if you travel from the Eastern Time Zone.

So, all together more readable, I hope!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DLgal said:


> Thank you for saying this. This is my opinion as well. We had booked for spring break but cancelled. I have no desire to travel anywhere that still has covid restrictions in place.


It's really weird going on vacation to a place that feels, in some ways, less free and fun than what you're used to at home.


----------



## Paul Stupin

We’re going for 15 nights in May and can’t wait. We love hanging out on the beach, swimming in the lagoon when we feel like it, going for walks on the pathway connecting the lagoons, floating down the lazy river, and just having a good time. For us, the place feels as magical as ever.


----------



## DLgal

CaptainAmerica said:


> It's really weird going on vacation to a place that feels, in some ways, less free and fun than what you're used to at home.



It's hard for us because we live in a very beautiful area in Southern CA and I see palm trees and mountains every day and can be at the beach in 15 minutes. We also have amazing community pools, hiking trails, etc. We have a rule about vacation that it has to be better than home for us to spend the money. Right now, Hawaii is not that. More restrictions than CA is nuts.


----------



## Paul Stupin

I see mountains and palm trees every day is socal as well…at the beach in 15 min too!…but Southern California isn’t Hawaii, and in my opinion just can’t compare to the beaches and tropical environment of the islands.


----------



## DLgal

Paul Stupin said:


> I see mountains and palm trees every day is socal as well…at the beach in 15 min too!…but Southern California isn’t Hawaii, and in my opinion just can’t compare to the beaches and tropical environment of the islands.



I'm sure that's true to an extent. Both my husband and I were born in Puerto Rico. Islands don't hold THAT much appeal to us. They are all the same after awhile.  

We'll get to Hawaii eventually. For now the tropical flowers in my backyard will have to do.


----------



## Paul Stupin

DLgal said:


> I'm sure that's true to an extent. Both my husband and I were born in Puerto Rico. Islands don't hold THAT much appeal to us. They are all the same after awhile.
> 
> We'll get to Hawaii eventually. For now the tropical flowers in my backyard will have to do.



I understand, but for us Hawaii is always an amazing getaway.


----------



## Inga

CaptainAmerica said:


> What a difference a day makes. Most of our trip this week was phenomenal. Polite guests, fantastic cast, high level of service. Then the long weekend hit. Starting Friday, the resort was completely overwhelmed with the most obnoxious guests I've ever seen. Most were that one type of DVC member that takes "owning the place" a bit too literally. This one woman went so far as to collect a bunch of fresh towels in the evening, take them to her room overnight, then use them to reserve 10+ chairs the next morning at 7am before the towel stands were even open. I'm anti-mask but pro-following-rules, and was super annoyed when mask compliance went to hell as well. Cast did their best but staffing was nowhere near the level it needed to be, except at the bell and valet stands. Those guys took amazing care of us.
> 
> Curious if @Inga experienced the same switch in the whole vibe of the resort starting Friday.


Yes it went from a completely different level on Friday


----------



## Inga

Lazy River was not lazy those last few days.  More kids swimming, splashing and wrestling than floating.


----------



## SueInBoston

TheHulamuffins said:


> I decided to break up my previous post into multiple posts, because I think the original falls into the TLDR category:
> 
> Outside Aulani, our best side trip was a boat trip with snorkeling in August.  We swam alongside sea turtles.  No sea turtles on this trip in March.  We tried to take a whale watching tour, but it was cancelled.  I happen to like the Dole "tourist trap," but opinions vary.  I got a black pearl, which signifies wisdom.  Then I misplaced it.  Not very wise.  We did not go to Honolulu on either trip, but that might have been interesting.  We also did not go to Pearl Harbor, because I was sure that it would make me too sad.  You might want to choose the performances at the Polynesian Cultural Center and the luaus somewhat carefully, if any in your party have had a recent break-up, since a number of the shows are oriented to honeymooners.   The final evening show at the Polynesian Cultural Center was excellent. The walking tour at Waimea valley was lovely, and the people who offer activities in the area before you go on to the natural waterfall/pool are excellent!  We did not go in the water because of signs posted about leptospiridosis (probably approximate spelling), though.  I would have liked to see turtles at Turtle Bay, but our timing was off.  The parking area there had really large potholes--and I am from Michigan so I know potholes.


Can you share which company did you do your snorkeling trip with?  I'm looking for something August.

Thanks


----------



## TheHulamuffins

Hi SueInBoston, I have looked at my old emails, and found that we took an Ocean Joy trip in March.  As a nice feature, they had a photographer who took your photo while you were snorkeling.  And they managed to make me look good in the photo!  Another nice feature if you wear glasses, or wear contacts and don't want to try snorkeling while wearing them:  They had prescription goggles, strong enough for me, in terms of the diopters.  The lenses were some variety of polymer.  Later, ahead of a cruise, I purchased prescription goggles to use at Castaway Cay.  They had much heavier, glass lenses.  Although they were fine, before we go on a Disney cruise again, I will be looking for goggles with polymer lenses.    

I am not sure whether we took a trip with that same company in August or not. August is a wonderful month to go!  

I believe that many of the snorkeling tour boats put fish food in the water (they do it somewhat discreetly) to attract more fish.  This may make some people uncomfortable.

Looking at the trips that are currently listed on Viator, the Oahu Catamaran Cruise:  Wildlife, Snorkeling, and a Hawaiian Meal looks closest to the one that we took in August.  It leaves from Ko Olina, which is convenient.  The meal is okay.  The snorkeling was excellent!  The departure site is within walking distance from Aulani (maybe about a mile away).  On one trip, one of the tour operators told us a lot about Hawaii while we were heading out to the snorkeling site, and I enjoyed the commentary. 

We picked tours that were on the "Excursions" list for Aulani at the time.  Aulani isn't showing snorkeling trips currently.  Some of the snorkeling trips seemed to be of the "two or three men and a boat" variety, including the ones we went on!  They seemed perfectly safe to me.  It is possible that these tour companies have been badly impacted by the pandemic.  They may return to operation (soon, I hope).  Some of the snorkeling trips are pretty brief.  I would recommend one that is at least three hours.

I am sure that other posters have more extensive experience with the snorkeling trips and can provide better advice!


----------



## SueInBoston

TheHulamuffins said:


> Hi SueInBoston, I have looked at my old emails, and found that we took an Ocean Joy trip in March.  As a nice feature, they had a photographer who took your photo while you were snorkeling.  And they managed to make me look good in the photo!  Another nice feature if you wear glasses, or wear contacts and don't want to try snorkeling while wearing them:  They had prescription goggles, strong enough for me, in terms of the diopters.  The lenses were some variety of polymer.  Later, ahead of a cruise, I purchased prescription goggles to use at Castaway Cay.  They had much heavier, glass lenses.  Although they were fine, before we go on a Disney cruise again, I will be looking for goggles with polymer lenses.
> 
> I am not sure whether we took a trip with that same company in August or not. August is a wonderful month to go!
> 
> I believe that many of the snorkeling tour boats put fish food in the water (they do it somewhat discreetly) to attract more fish.  This may make some people uncomfortable.
> 
> Looking at the trips that are currently listed on Viator, the Oahu Catamaran Cruise:  Wildlife, Snorkeling, and a Hawaiian Meal looks closest to the one that we took in August.  It leaves from Ko Olina, which is convenient.  The meal is okay.  The snorkeling was excellent!  The departure site is within walking distance from Aulani (maybe about a mile away).  On one trip, one of the tour operators told us a lot about Hawaii while we were heading out to the snorkeling site, and I enjoyed the commentary.
> 
> We picked tours that were on the "Excursions" list for Aulani at the time.  Aulani isn't showing snorkeling trips currently.  Some of the snorkeling trips seemed to be of the "two or three men and a boat" variety, including the ones we went on!  They seemed perfectly safe to me.  It is possible that these tour companies have been badly impacted by the pandemic.  They may return to operation (soon, I hope).  Some of the snorkeling trips are pretty brief.  I would recommend one that is at least three hours.
> 
> I am sure that other posters have more extensive experience with the snorkeling trips and can provide better advice!


thank you so much for your detailed response.  I'm glad to hear the positive review on Ocean Joy, they currently offer a sunset snorkel cruise that I am contemplating since it offers both the sunset and snorkel elements in one trip.  One complain that I'm mostly concern about is that they filled the boat to capacity.  My other option is Mana Cruise that Inga reviewed, that one will be private cruise with only my party of 6 people, but it's only a sunset cruise with appetizers.  I would choose the private but I think the kids (all mid 20's) will have more fun with Ocean Joy.


----------



## TheHulamuffins

Have fun on your trip!  I hope to go back fairly soon, but maybe not as soon as this August.


----------



## GoBears79

If you think the Grand Californian and Grand Floridian are overrated, you'd probably think Aulani is overrated. We love all three. It is common for us to end a 10 day Oahu vacation with 3 nights at Aulani just chilling and we love it. We stayed at the old JW Marriott at Ko Olina, we've stayed at the new Four Seasons that replaced it, and agreed we are happier at Aulani.


----------



## OKW Lover

GoBears79 said:


> We stayed at the old JW Marriott at Ko Olina, we've stayed at the new Four Seasons that replaced it,


Just for clarity for others that may not know the history:  The present Four Seasons next door to Aulani was formerly a JW Marriott branded property.  When it became a Four Seasons (~10 years ago?) they did not change the physical building, just upgraded the facilities to 4S standards.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

GoBears79 said:


> If you think the Grand Californian and Grand Floridian are overrated, you'd probably think Aulani is overrated. We love all three.


Setting aside "proximity to theme parks" and "personal preferences regarding theme," I think Aulani is much higher caliber than either of those resorts.  In terms of service alone, I think it goes something like:

1) Disney Cruise Line
2) Aulani
3) Grand Cal
4) Disneyland Hotel
5) Animal Kingdom Lodge
6) Grand Flo
7) Poly, Contemporary, Yacht, Beach, Boardwalk
8) Other WDW Deluxes/DDV


----------



## Bigmajor

dreamit said:


> I don’t think it’s overrated but I do get the impression that many look to it as a resort-only vacation. While there’s enough to do there to cover quite a few days, I’d be disappointed if I went there thinking of Aulani in that way. I think it’s a fantastic resort for the relaxation part of my trip. It’s a great place to come back to after a morning of other activities, but there is also plenty to do on the days we don’t leave the resort. Too, I really value the shops and restaurants across the street. I don’t know why, but they somehow really add to my positive feelings about staying at Aulani. They make it feel like a beach community vacation if that makes sense.


----------



## Bigmajor

Can you tell me a little bit about what the shops and restaurants are like? Are they suitable to bring young children to. Thanks so much!


----------



## gatechfan99

Bigmajor said:


> Can you tell me a little bit about what the shops and restaurants are like? Are they suitable to bring young children to. Thanks so much!


No problems with kids anywhere on property. There's really just 2 shops and plenty of toys and kids clothes are in there. For the restaurants, most are poolside/quick service type. The nicest restaurant (Ama Ama) is closed right now. The only other waitress-type restaurant has a character breakfast and a good dinner with Kids' Menu. My kids are pretty picky with their eating, but they never had any problem finding enough food on property.


----------



## dreamit

Bigmajor said:


> Can you tell me a little bit about what the shops and restaurants are like? Are they suitable to bring young children to. Thanks so much!


Across the street the restaurant/eateries are all suitable for children. There is Monkeypod, Island Vintage Coffee (which also has Acai bowls and breakfast and lunch/dinner sandwiches), an ice cream shop, Eggs-n-Things, and hot food at the ABC store. The shops are touristy gifts and apparel shops. The ABC store has pretty much everything.


----------

